# Competition List Questions (formally called Merit List) [MERGED]



## Ralph

Here‘s a question - once you‘re on the merit list, is that a guarantee that you‘ll get in (if you wait long enough?) Can you get on the list and then be passed over every time they pick recruits because you‘re not exactly what they‘re looking for, but were okay enough to pass your interview? Is there a difference how the list works for NCMs and officers?
Cheers,
Ralph.


**** Title edited by staff to refer to current term:  Competition List ***
- kratz*


----------



## Zoomie

Once you are selected and placed on a waiting list (or merit list as you called it) your name is added to the list of all others.  The only info that is on this "list" would be your particulars (ie name, MOC choices, etc),  it would not include anything about how you dressed for your inteview or how your scored on the tests.  Once the recruiting process is complete, you are back on a level playing field with all the rest.  Just wait for it, eventually you will get the CALL.


----------



## Ralph

Cool. 
Cheers,
Ralph.


----------



## CDN Blackhawk

Well i got some good news today, its seems I was Merit Listed about a week or so ago,  So hopefully I get my job offer really soon, :soldier: :gunner:


----------



## Trav

Blackhawk, is merit listing used only for officer applicants or is that something that happens to NCM's as well?

and how did you find out you were put on the list? I know you've been waiting about as long as I have, just curious why your finding this out now.

TIA


----------



## tigersqn

There is a merit list for NCMs.
IIRC, if you're in the top third of your trade, your Career Mangler can tell you exactly where you sit on the merit list.


----------



## casing

NCMs are merit listed as part of the selection process.  Because of the different application process for officers, they aren't merit listed.  If they don't receive an offer but are still acceptable for employment, they would be "waitlisted".  This is similar to merit listing, it's just called something else.


----------



## MikeM

I assume they don't do a merit list for the PRes.. or do they?


----------



## CDN Blackhawk

I just called and ask if i have been merit listed, I didnt know you could be told where exactly you sit, i am goona call tomorrow and find out, because i didnt really good on the written test, and did very well on the physical tests.


----------



## koach

> There is a merit list for NCMs.
> IIRC, if you're in the top third of your trade, your Career Mangler can tell you exactly where you sit on the merit list.



What Trav is referring to is the merit listing of serving members in the trade which is based upon your annual evaluations.

The use of the phrase "merit listed" means something different in the recruiting world.  All it means is that your file has been sent to Borden for consideration.  There are no standings with this merit list so the CFRC cannot tell you exactly how you stand.

P Res files are not merit listed but they are sent to the reserve unit and the unit will decide whether or not to enrol you.


----------



## cathtaylor

Thanks Koach for clearing up that issue! That's what I thought! :warstory:


----------



## humint

PRes files are, indeed, merit-listed. 

As a unit recruiter, each week I get a list of those who are merit-listed for my unit. Basically, the merit-list is just that: a list of people who are ready for enrolment and course-loading.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk

So i have been merit Listed for a couple weeks now, how long does it usually take after being merit Listed to get a Job offer!
Its been a year since i started my application now and i am getting frustrated in the length of time its taking.


----------



## jswift872

i know, i  for one am also getting very frustrated with the length of time, and every time i call the CFRC, they don't answer or ignore me or whatever it is they do, i even went there in person and they are extremely rude, so to save myself the grief i haven't went back since

i feel like giving up, but i wont i wont let myself because i know it will be worth it in the end???? just a quick question, how many medical reviewers if you will, are in Borden looking at all the applications?


----------



## strat0

Patience Lads, even when I joined I waited for 2 yrs.


----------



## casing

You need to remember that those merit listed above you will get offers first.  One thing that will help, as some recruiters have mentioned on this forum before, is that length of time spent on the merit list is considered.  So the longer you are on it, the better chance you have of getting called up.  That being the case, it would be rather silly for you to kill your application off because you've been waiting a few weeks.

Also, there are at most one or two doctors in Borden looking over the medicals.  Do a search for this and you will find more information (including reasons why not more) than I can give you.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk

I am not gonna cancel my application, heck i have been waiting a year, and part of that is my fault, had to wait a better part of 6 months for my VFS to come back.
That said, I have been under the impression that once you become merit listed, you have been sent to selection, i would also like to think that i am fairly high on the list.
I did Very good on the written test and Did Extremely well on the fitness test,  I did close to 60 pushups, and did  57 sit ups, I have a college education in Law and Security,

The Trade I am trying to get into is Infantry.


----------



## soon to be infantry

Took me 10 months, I started my application in Augest of 2003, was merit listed december 2003 recieved my offer May 2004, leave for BMQ July 9th. I went armoured 011. I heard the next selection board for infantry would be August, but... you never know.


----------



## koach

> every time i call the CFRC, they don't answer or ignore me or whatever it is they do, i even went there in person and they are extremely rude



Pte. McKibbon 

This time of year is the CFRC's, and CFRG's, busiest time of the year so if you find yourself getting the voicemail, that may be the reason.  For me right now, it takes me a couple of days to respond to the messages on my voicemail.  However, If you are getting no response at all and if you feel that you were treated rudely, there is nothing stopping you from writting a letter to the CO of the CFRC, the CF Ombudsman, or your Member of Parliament.  As long as you are confident that you yourself were not rude to the staff or have been demanding and if you can provide examples/names of situations/individuals that you are unhappy about, it will not affect your application.

*CDN*Blackhawk 



> how long does it usually take after being merit Listed to get a Job offer!



All of the trades for the Reg F are in selection phase so you will have to wait until Borden selects the applicants for the trade(s) for which you have applied.  There is no average time for a response.


----------



## Shulaev

Hey guys , just got the word out of RC that i've been placed on the merit list after my medical cleared just after two months of waiting . Anyone else experienced this , how long did you wait for the job offer while on this list . Im just itching to get going (031) but the date is still very vague as no one has any idea as to when I may actually go off to BMQ . Share your experiences .


----------



## Maverick

June 28th my medical went up to Borden, i have been waiting since.
They said it normally takes 3-6 weeks to get it back. I called today just for an update and they told me to call at the end of July, but they also said that once that comes back ill be merit listed and then the next open session for BMQ i go. Hopefully its not to long, but a week ago i called, and he said people who are chosen between July 1 and 12th will leave on August 8th for there BMQ, i asked when the next one was and i was told before September now the recruiter said October, im sticking with September because its sounds logical since the Officer Cadets will all be going back to university at that time and the BMQ's will be open to NCM's.

Good luck and hope ya get the call.  :warstory:


----------



## Shulaev

Respect Maverick , good luck too , hope your paperwork gets goin pal .


----------



## PARAMEDIC

hey shulaev congrats ...as for me..called cfrc told , my file was sent to T.O. to be evaluated and put on the merit list ...they dont know if it has been sent to ottawa for job offer evaluation....was this the same for u?? if so what was ur wait time??
by the way u processed quite quickly congrats man ..i read horror sories quite similar to mine


----------



## Shulaev

WTF , It still has to go to Ottawa ?I didn't know this ,  hmm I know I've been fortunate  not have any major delays *knock on wood* . Hope shit gets goin for you as well Paramedic . The funny part is I had to call them to find out whats up with my medical , they said it cleared on the 5th of July , Monday so Im hoping its in Ottawa by now . But listen all the best man its like a friggin lottery so far .


----------



## rdschultz

Maverick said:
			
		

> J im sticking with September because its sounds logical since the Officer Cadets will all be going back to university at that time and the BMQ's will be open to NCM's.



I'll be starting IAP/BOTP (Basic Officer Training) on September 13, as will several other people on here.  Only the ROTP Officer Cadets will be going back to University, and us soon-to-be DEO Officer Cadets will start.  

I believe that they run both BMQ and IAP/BOTP at the same times.  People on here have posted that they're going to St Jean for BMQ tomorrow, I believe, and as you said, the ROTP Officer Cadets are also doing their Basic Training right now.


----------



## GrahamD

My medical was sent to Borden on May 28th, and it still has not returned.


----------



## Maverick

Graham, have u had any major medical problems?
Anything that would delay it...


----------



## PARAMEDIC

hey shulaev any news??  found out today my file is at toronto ..left for toronto on the 6th july hoping to hear some good new soon..trying to get back in shape ..got lazy bcoz of the wait...whats ur sit like ..getting lazy or still truckin...im in need for a real good morale boost right about now ..lol  keep up to date if u hear anything ..mine left a day after yours so if u get in ...im might get pumped up hoping im going next.. best of  luck man...


----------



## belkin81

Shulaev said:
			
		

> Hey guys , just got the word out of RC that i've been placed on the merit list after my medical cleared just after two months of waiting . Anyone else experienced this , how long did you wait for the job offer while on this list . Im just itching to get going (031) but the date is still very vague as no one has any idea as to when I may actually go off to BMQ . Share your experiences .



Shulaev ask your clerk thats in charge of your file when the board meets for merit lists for your trade 031. He WILL have a date. This is 'supposely" when the board meets to pick canidates for your trade. Now don't be surpirsed if they say its 3 months from now and you get a call 3 weeks from now but on the other end if they say its at such and such a date expect usually 3-4 weeks after that date at the latest to hear back about an offer. IF you dont hear back after a month of date that he gives you, then call.


----------



## Shulaev

Thanks Belkin , hmm thats discouraging but thanks for the advice I will seek to it . Actually the man I spoke on the phone with  at Hamilton (cause Missassauga doesnt pick up the phone for some reason)told me he knows for a fact that there are a bunch of infantry position open and that I will most likely get in before the end of the summer which is good news for all us Grasshoppers Paramedic . As for keeping fit well lets put it this way im in the same boat as you man cause no concrete dates have been set for anything , and judging by some of the posts I noticed that the CF may jam the whole procedure within a week and give you very little notice , and before you know it youre off to basic , and youre still like wtf I forgot to quit my job . 
PS ; will let you know Paramedic if i get the call you should do likewise


----------



## Shulaev

Aww Bollocks , just called CFRC dude told me that the next merit board comes together in September . Belkin I sincerely hope youre right about their board meetings man . 

Spasibo Poka .


----------



## belkin81

Shulaev said:
			
		

> Aww Bollocks , just called CFRC dude told me that the next merit board comes together in September . Belkin I sincerely hope youre right about their board meetings man .
> 
> Spasibo Poka .



I am. Cause my friend gets swore in, in hamilton august 4th who was on a merit list for september 18th also but not infantry. He was pleasantly surpirsed by the call which came two months early. So either you'll get called any day from now, or at the latest first week of october. Best and only thing, is at least you know.


----------



## Shulaev

thanks for the insight man , I hope lady luck smiles at me as well .


----------



## CDNBlackhawk

I have been merit listed for over a month now  and was told i missed mays slection boards because i didint get merit listed in time, I have also been told that the next selection board for 031 infantry is around september.


I am really getting pissed off with this crap, been in the process for 13 months now and am getting sick a tired of waiting, I am also planning on calling them tomorrow and see if they give me a different story.


----------



## Scott

Medicals take up to four months to come back from Borden and the average is about two so don't panic if you haven't received it yet. Most recruiters are pretty diligent about phoning their charges as soon as there is any movements to be made in your file, however, like any job, you should take the bull by the horns and call these guys regularly (Every two weeks or so should be good enough) that way they never forget you.

As far as the wait time after being merit listed....It was explained to me that once you are merit listed the wait is on for your trade (The one you were merit listed for) to open up. When it does open up then you compete just like any other person. The merit list for certain trades is in constant motion IE, combat arms, navy trades, etc. meaning that the merit list usually doesn't have someone on it for too long because jobs are opening up constantly. For a trade such as Fire Fighter (I will only comment on this one because I have experience with it) the merit list may be much longer because so many people apply for this trade.

Good Luck!


----------



## PARAMEDIC

hey shulaev got an update today ..got merit listed ..so im on a wait now ...for the ottawa board to decide..
ppl the system does work BUT ud'd be better of if ur recruiter gave u good info  about wait tiimes and sites like THIS ONE..
and if the board sit date is a affirmative then  CRAP CRAPPITY CRAP <<thinnk crap is still legal or ok to say>> gotta watch what i say or the boggieman is gonna get me!! lol (yeah by the way that was a JOKE) shite  i feel like don cherry

 :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## Shulaev

Too bad about the September date , lets hope for a muck up (actually lets not) , hopefully by some chance we'll get the call before the bloody September date , nothing like doing exercises bareassed in the canadian fall/winter . Anyone know what happens if you didnt know which unit you would like to serve in when they asked you during the interview , someone still is going to ask me whether it will be the RCR ,PPCLI , Dragoons right?


----------



## belkin81

Shulaev said:
			
		

> Too bad about the September date , lets hope for a muck up (actually lets not) , hopefully by some chance we'll get the call before the bloody September date , nothing like doing exercises bareassed in the canadian fall/winter . Anyone know what happens if you didnt know which unit you would like to serve in when they asked you during the interview , someone still is going to ask me whether it will be the RCR ,PPCLI , Dragoons right?



they may ask, but if you have no perference then say you have no perference,you'll be put where you are needed. The selection board when they make an offer to you, you will be told where the infantry position is. Regiment and battalion. You will have a choose as to which company you'd like to serve in but this comes in BIQ your ql3.

As for training in the fall/winter it has its ups and downs. Yes its cold but there are no mosquitios, no intense heat, no ankle deep mud etc etc besides you going to have to do training sometime in the winter. Your not going to get use to it, but your just going to get tougher/thick skinned.


----------



## Shulaev

Hmm i hope one of the paracoy spots will be open that is if the ninja/sniper spot isn't up for grabs ^-^ , Nah seriously I look forward towards experiencing the grizzly weather . I so glad im in the final stages of the process , have to feel bad for some of the kids that are just submitting their paperwork , ouch :-\


----------



## GrahamD

> You will have a choose as to which company you'd like to serve in but this comes in BIQ your ql3.



Is this really true?  So if you make some really awesome buddies at BMQ you could all request the same company and serve together?
I mean I'm prepared to see buddies come and go here and there through courses and transfers and stuff, but coming up right from basic with other people and doing everything from living/working on base to possibly patroling together on operations overseas would be awesome and even comforting at times.  Of course you would have some tight bonds at the unit level anyway, but I think that starting right from the word go together would make it a whole other experience.

Anyway, is it common to end up with the same people you went though basic with?


----------



## Tickles

I realize that there would be different lists for different occupations but for example how many people would be on the infantry merit list? and how many people would be selected at selection times?


----------



## Ender57

The lists vary in length depending on how many people have past their testing and made it onto the list. As for the number selected it depends on how many openings there are for Basic Training and then for trade specific training courses. This is how it goes, as far as I know, but it's best to ask someone at a recruiting center to make sure.


----------



## Shulaev

get a load of this boys , I received a phone call from the DND about a few minutes ago , so Im like this is it man the wait is over . The guy is like bla bla ummmmm what was your first choice we dont have it marked down , I am like OMG this is gonna set me back another year , but then he said that its not a problem yeah right , in utter shock basically .


----------



## Shulaev

ha another phone call this time he ask me if i filled out a security clearance form i told him that i was told i didnt need to as the circumstances were set in my favour thus avoiding the lengthy clearance . This is a total meltdown of what was a smooth recruiting process at a one time , anyone have something similar. :rage:


----------



## GrahamD

My medical was sent away on May 28th after it was "mishandled" for about 3 months, but I found out this morning through my bi-weekly call in that my medical file has been received _from_ Borden    ;D  8).  I'm obviously happy about that.  Yet I also discovered that there is 1 more snag holding up my file .  It seems that after transfering CFRC's a file needs to be reviewed by (in my case) a Captain, to determine what stage of the recruiting process it's at.  I tried to tell them that if they review it for much longer that both my medical and fitness test are going to expire and set me back another minimum of 3 months.

I was met with the response that my file was with the person it needed to be with, but that since she's been away she has a mountain of work laid out for her and it could take some time to get to my file.

So now after becoming almost indifferent due to 6 months of waiting, I'm back to the high stress, crossing my fingers, and trying to will things into happening kind of waiting.

But really, my medical file returning is pretty exciting, so I'm going to forget about the other stuff for today and just enjoy the fact that my file made another baby step forward.
Next step (knock on wood) the Merit List.


----------



## Shulaev

Graham sorry to hear of your troubles , makes my probs seem rather puny in comparison . I am already apparently or so they told me merit listed and I hope they fix you up with a spot as well


----------



## Maverick

ya man sorry to hear you went through so much man... make it worth it.  


Im still waiting for med to come back this week hopefully and then merit listed, hopefully everything gets done before septembers selection for infantry and ill be on my way.... please please please  :crybaby:


Good luck all in the next few weeks.


----------



## Shulaev

Mav im on the same wave length as you man , I read your post in the "is this a good idea "thread, i've pretty much the same motivation for infantry , I gave up 2 letters of intent (Cal State and USC (south Carolina) to be in the position that I am now , I too figure that a university life is the choice of the mainstream up and coming "adults" , I'd rather get down and dirty then be a white collar employee if you get my drift . Its true with a degree you get the $$$ but do u get the personal satisfaction that only you can feel once you go over the top . I chose Infantry to be around people whom I can trust , im just kinda tired of the superficiality of our generation . Long story short, I'll apply myself entirely to be an elite infanteer .


----------



## belkin81

Shulaev said:
			
		

> Mav im on the same wave length as you man , I read your post in the "is this a good idea "thread, i've pretty much the same motivation for infantry , I gave up 2 letters of intent (Cal State and USC (south Carolina) to be in the position that I am now , I too figure that a university life is the choice of the mainstream up and coming "adults" , I'd rather get down and dirty then be a white collar employee if you get my drift . Its true with a degree you get the $$$ but do u get the personal satisfaction that only you can feel once you go over the top . I chose Infantry to be around people whom I can trust , im just kinda tired of the superficiality of our generation . Long story short, I'll apply myself entirely to be an elite infanteer .



Personally I wouldn't have turned down scholarships. Free school,the partying, the beer and the women   ;D I mean by the time your done school your still only 22/23 and like the reserves here maybe down south is the same that alot are students. Maybe ROTC also. So best of both worlds.
They're alot of enlisted people that have degrees in the CF. When you get into the CF you should look into futuring your education. (everyone should) CF does pay for such a thing so take advantage of it. Free education, and once your done, your done and have it for life. None of us should  be bias on the education level someone has or doesn't have...we are all idiots when we are drunk but mean well LOL 

I'm off on vacation for a while so everyone goodluck with the merit lists, I am sure you will all hear soon.


----------



## Shulaev

Naw Belkin dont get me wrong man , (needless to say my parents were less then pleased ) my recruiting officer also was like what are you doing man , to tell you the truth it just feels right . As for school I will definetely upgrade upgrade and upgrade once Im in , I do look at RMC as a  definite possiblity down the yellow brick road . Have fun on your vacation .


----------



## Maverick

I think it was said best in Blackhawk Down the movie - sorry, no im not joining because of movies like some ppl i know - but at the end the Delta guy said, when ppl ask me why i do this, no matter what i tell them they dont understand, or something along those lines.
I had my chance at a degree, full scholarship...
I havent lived with my parents since i was 12 and do not get a long with them, they do not support anything i do so i just dont talk to them..
I worked my a$$ off to get into university, but once it became the time to pay my res off, i stopped the cheque and said... think about this.

I have lived an extrordinary life up until now, no point in going with the norm. I want to serve, help, and be known as someone who did it for his friends, family and all the things in life. University woulda got me a lot of money, nice house, nice car... but if i work at this i can be proud of what i did, and since i do have a beautiful girlfriend and a car, and pretty much my own house... and im only 19. I am going all the way... my way.

The brotherhood you find in the armed forces has only been known as legendary, even in the worst of times, we stick together, not competing for the highest grades but helping eachother out to be equal. Having a few brews afterwords when we have a good day, thats what its all about.

I do not believe in God, never have since i understood it. I believe in myself and thats all i need.  

No one will ever understand why we do it...


----------



## Shulaev

maximum reespect mav !!!!!!!
I look forward to meeting you at our "hopefully" same bmq


----------



## Tickles

Good for you Maverick!

I did the same sort of thing, worked hard to put myself through college, got myself a fast car, then I start to realize I can't do the same old thing as everyone else, I need something real.  I'd rather listen to my 80 year old uncle talk about his time in world war II then listen to my 30 year old cousin talk about making $85000 a year sitting at a desk with his feet up. If I can't be proud of what I do then the job cant pay me enough to do it.

I hope to see you guys some time this fall for basic training 

keep positive and like Maverick says "I believe in myself and thats all I need"


----------



## Shulaev

Wow another setback , my file has been transferred  from Missassauga to Toronto so there is now a bunch of new people handling it . Asked for an update the girl told me that the med file has just come in even though Missasauga has told me it came back on the 5th of this month , damn very hard to restrain yourself on the phone gotta remind meself that nothing will get accomplished if I bust out a bucket of shite for them to eat ... keep on top of them people .


----------



## cathtaylor

May I ask out there who else is finished with this process and is on the merit list?????

Cath


----------



## Tickles

I was merit listed May 13 2004

my choice was regular force

1 infantry
2 combat engineer
3 aircraft structures tech

how about you? reg/reserve? choices?


----------



## Trav

I'm at about the 14/15 month mark in my process right now and the last time I actually spoke to someone about my file was a month or so ago, I asked at that time about the merit list and was told there is no such thing. I am awaiting a return call from the recruiting centre today hopefully, and will definately ask once again. 

I applied for Reg force- Combat Engineers, seems each time I speak to someone I get different answers to the same questions.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk

Trav if they told you their is no such thing as a Merit list, they are pulling you chain.
Start calling your recruitment office every week to two week's and asking questions.

And yes i know how you feel when you say you always get a different answer, 
I went through all the Malarcgy for 13 months before i got my offer, the wait was worth it.

their is a serious serious flaw in our recruitment system, No one ever seems to know whats going on, infact the day before i got my offer i was in the CFRC barrie and asked about where i stand.

I was told, that i would not hear anything at least untill september, the next day i got my call.
that just goes to show, they really have no clue other then the higher ups that you dont ever speak to.

Make sure to tell them your concern, that you have been waiting 14 months already and any other concerns, these RO's are not getting paid to feed you false info, they are getting paid to manage your application and answer every question you have the best they can, and thats somtimes still not good enough.


good luck it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## cathtaylor

I'm going reg for Supply Tech #1 then MseOP #2 then Traffic tech #3 and waiting!!!!!


----------



## Tracker

I think that you have to remember that the recruiting system is not in place as an employment agency, you are not the client, the Canadian Forces is.  If you expect the CF to fall over itself to offer you employment you might be at the wrong place.  After 20 years in the CF and four of them in recruiting, I can confidently say the the CF has its' own interests in mind, not yours.

If you waited 12, 13, 18 months or more, there might be more to it than "they lost my file" or "it sat on someones desk."  You just might not be the best candidate for the job.  During the selection process it might be determined that you posess average military potential (MP5) and the Infantry will only hire someone at MP7 or higher, you wait untill the cows come home for an offer, in the mean time you can bitch and complain how you were mistreated or you can try to improve your military potential.

If you are waiting for an offer, you should ask your Interviewing Officer what you can do to improve your potential and suitability, it might be as easy as playing sports or going to the gym, volunteering in your community, or upgrading your education.

Also remember that the CF is understaffed, that also includes the recruiting system, sometimes you just have to wait your turn.


----------



## hajdut777

I finished all the steps in the application process about 1 month ago in Hamilton.
I too was told that I had been "Merit Listed".
My MOC of choice is the 291 Comm Research.  I am told that they are looking at an opening in the 3rd quarter which is the Fall 2004.   The recruiter at the front desk informed me that this could be at the earliest in the begginning of September or at the lastest in the middle of October.  However, he did tell me that this is subject to change at a moment's notice because basically what determines whether or not the trade is open is : a) enough people have registered to warrant sending to BMQ
                       b) whether it coincides with the times the BMQ and subsequent SQ courses are held.

Apparently, they could phone you one day to tell you the good news about an actual date for BMQ to begin and that would be roughly 2-3 before -- just to give you enough time to prepare things here during your training.

About the merit list -- I inquired at the front desk about it and he told me there was no relative ranking based on your test scores....I don't know if this is entirely accurate or if I misunderstood...For instance, after my physical test I knew that I exceeded  all the base-line pre-requisites and I wanted to know where I ranked on the Merit List and they told me it was just Pass or Fail because sometimes there are so many candidates to be tested they don't have time to wait for someone to show they can do 62 push-ups instead of the 22 needed....


----------



## Tracker

Being merit listed doesn't mean that you are going to get an offer, if 100 people are merit listed and you are listed as #99, you could still have a long wait. Your standing on the merit list is determined by your overall military potential, the person who conducted your interview has a list of assessment factors that they use to determine your military potential, one of them is physical fitness.  Testing is not just pass or fail, everything is considered, how well you scored on the CFAT, physical fitness, education, so on.


----------



## looking2enlist

I too am applying for MOC 291 Comm Research.  Did I understand right, there will be "one" opening in Fall 2004?  Only "one" opening?   If this is the case, man, if 100 of us across Canada have applied for this then our chances of getting into this MOC is like "0"


----------



## Tracker

looking2enlist

Who told you there was only "one" position avail for 291?


----------



## looking2enlist

Hajdut777, two messages above me.  He sort of implies that there is only one position available.


----------



## meni0n

I doubt they're going to run a course with 1 person. Although there might alot of ppl in a PAT platoon waiting for course.


----------



## Maverick

were all gonna get there, August will be a magical month but september will bethe month business will be taken care of. trust me. all the info i have lead to that and my recruiting centre seems VERY organized and VERY informative with dates and such. so wait it out, more time to improve yourself and get ready for the big test.


----------



## hajdut777

Sorry man, I didn't mean to imply "one" position....My mistake....


----------



## hajdut777

Sorry I didn't have time before to expand upon what I meant....

I was informed that they were waiting enough applicants to the 291 before they would send all of those chosen (I guess after choosing from the merit list)  to BMQ in St. Jean.  I don't know how often this opening comes about but I do not think it is as frequent as some other MOC trades....They simply gave me a rough timeline of the "3rd quarter" of 2004 which means sometime in the fall when they would like to put those applying to the 291 through the BMQ and SQ together.
This Friday I get half a day off work and I would like to visit the recruiting centre to see if there is any more recent  information they can give me about when we would be getting a phone call....


----------



## rucksak

I would like to comment on the post by tracker in the reply to cath Taylor.
you mention Military potential. I am an X Member Of the RCR with a a couple of Tours under my belt.I went to renllist to Material Tech I am a certified Machinist And  a Ceritfied millwright. i wanted semi skilled and the add from the CF clearly states that you only need some of the MOC to qualify for this entry plan. However some retired warrant officer who has all the say in Borden said That since I didn't have autobody I could not obtain semi skilled status but that I was a strong candiate. 

So don't give your excuses Tracker you sound like the rest of the recruiters.


----------



## Sundborg

What does the merit list have to do with this?   Complain is PM's or in the thread you are talking about plz.


----------



## Benoit

ruksak what the hell do your post have to do with the topic?


----------



## bigwig

I completed my Medical and Interview about a month ago and the recruiting officer said I would be placed on the merrit list around the begining of Augest. I still havn't recieved a call on my status yet (maybe I should give them a call to see where my file is  ???). I'm going for Reg Force Infantry...


----------



## Tracker

rucksac

I am not sure what your comment has to do with the topic you chose to post it under.  Anyway, being considered "skilled" or "semi-skilled" is only a small portion of determining your military potential, as is previous service and "a couple of tours under your belt." 

Did the add you are referring to specify what areas of the MOC you needed?  

If the "retired warrant officer who has all the say in Borden" says you are not semi-skilled, then you are not semi-skilled.  We probably have enough machinists and millwrights but are short in the auto body area.

At the risk of sounding "like the rest of the recruiters," have you considered the Navy? 

I didn't think I was giving excuses, just telling it like it is, if the rest of you in this forum think I'm making excuses, let me know and I'll keep my comments to myself.


----------



## rucksak

OK maybe I made a mistake of posting under the wrong heading I should have commented directly to you Tracker. Now having said that, You and I both know the Armed forces will try and channel people to areas where there is a void. not necessarily where the person wants to go or is best suited to. if you look at the trade Mat Tech 441 on the Recruiting site you Will see the requirements. i was referring to the the semi skilled entry plan where it states that one would only need some or part of the MOC.

I doubt the CF has enough Machinist and Millwrights, I Know of people who spent 10 years in and had to write for their ticket after they left the Forces.

As far as all the entrance requirements to the Armed Forces I aced them all, PT.Interview.Aptitude etc: Sorry about the comment about excuses I guess I was just a bit frustrated.


----------



## looking2enlist

Well I got my offer yesterday for MOC 291.  I'm extremely happy about the offer especially since  I've been accepted in MOC 291.  The only problem, is since yesterday I've been having this extreme separation anxiety ------ and I haven't even left yet!!!!!   Is this normal?   I'm happy that I got what I wanted but at the same time I can barely cope with the thought of leaving my family and friends.  Sure would like to know if this feeling is only temporary as I sure hope it is.


----------



## Tracker

rucksac

In the recruiting centre that I work at, we do not channel people into areas where there is a void.  We have a list of all the occupations in the CF and their hiring status, anyone who has been in CFRC Toronto looking into the Regular Force can tell you about it.  This list indicates the jobs that are hiring for unskilled, skilled, semi-skilled or closed.  The choice is then yours, you channel yourself either into an occupation that is looking for troops now, or take your chances on one that is closed and hope that it opens up soon.  

I tried to look at the semi-skilled requirments for 441 today but it kept giving me an error message so I can't address that one.  I do know however, that the Career Manager for each occupation determines what is to be considered skilled or semi-skilled, not a website that might be out of date. 

"I doubt the CF has enough Machinist and Millwrights,"  How do you know?  From the 16 years I spent in Infantry Battalions, I never once saw a Mat Tech using a milling machine, I saw lots of them using a weilder and a sewing machine.  

"I Know of people who spent 10 years in and had to write for their ticket after they left the Forces."???  I don't get this one.

You can Ace every part of the selection and still not merit a job offer.  I can understand your frustration, I might not be in your situation, but I deal everyday with people who are.  Don't be sorry, you did nothing more than vent, better here than in a CFRC somwhere.  Good luck, I hope things work out for you.


----------



## hajdut777

Contrats on your good news!!!!!
Did they give you a date when you will be leaving?  I still have to visit my recruiting office to talk with my case manager to see if I'm going or not..... ???


----------



## hajdut777

Congrats on the good news looking2enlist!!!!
Did they give you a definite date when you will be leaving to St. Jean?


----------



## digital

*CDN*Blackhawk said:
			
		

> Trav if they told you their is no such thing as a Merit list, they are pulling you chain.
> Start calling your recruitment office every week to two week's and asking questions.
> 
> And yes i know how you feel when you say you always get a different answer,
> I went through all the Malarcgy for 13 months before i got my offer, the wait was worth it.
> 
> their is a serious serious flaw in our recruitment system, No one ever seems to know whats going on, infact the day before i got my offer i was in the CFRC barrie and asked about where i stand.
> 
> I was told, that i would not hear anything at least untill september, the next day i got my call.
> that just goes to show, they really have no clue other then the higher ups that you dont ever speak to.
> 
> Make sure to tell them your concern, that you have been waiting 14 months already and any other concerns, these RO's are not getting paid to feed you false info, they are getting paid to manage your application and answer every question you have the best they can, and thats somtimes still not good enough.
> 
> 
> good luck it will be worth it in the end.



rgr that man. you said it right.

 i initially applied for the Naval Res ( http://www.navres.dnd.ca/navres/don/Intro_e.htm )  and my interview went absolutely perfect, and the Captain gave me his full recommendation. he even told me why. but just a few days later, i decided to go for the Reg For Navy. i had my medical the next week and was issued my interview just 2 days later. i had the worst, most incompetent dragon b*tch you could imagine. it took all my patience to survive that. and if thats not bad enough, she told me i had to change my moc choices (all 3) because of a stipulation--1 day before my interview. i had been preparing for months. and to add insult to injury, the Seargants downstairs didnt even know that some criteria had been added to certain mocs 3 weeks prior. i found out a lot of info literally "on the spot" in my interview. the most gruelling 2 hrs of my life. and the day before i got advice from the worst jack-donkey...but in the end, it was worth it cause its finally over.

just waiting for my turn to be put on teh merit list also. but i cant emphasize how much sense you make with that point of the faulty communication and members not being "in the know" unless they belong to the senior brass. the system deffinately needs revision. those 2 individuals aside, the rest of the recruitment centre staff was so cool and supportive. they all know me now. and because of my enthusiasm, they gave me a Navy Poster. i was so happy. i hope no one else has bitter experiences. most recruiters are cool, but do your homework and browse the websites first. i must say stumbling onto this website really helps a lot (even though i found it at the end of my file process). lots of kind and inspirational ppl here willing to help. cant say enough good things about Army.ca.forum

thx all...Hooya


----------



## looking2enlist

I'm not sure what exact date I leave but they  have told me either Aug 27 or Aug 31st.


----------



## nbk

I had my interview June 16 and they said they would call me in a month. I called after a month and they said my file was still at Borden. I called today (9 August) and they told me I was approved for my trade (043) and I was on the merit list. I asked the very polite lady when I should expect to get the next call with the job offer, and she said "it could be tomorrow, or it could be next month, but probably by early September." 

Overall, just be patient, and be polite to them and they probably wont bullshit you. Always say "Hello Missus! Sorry to bother you but I was wondering about my application status..." and "please" and "thank you very much Missus!" and they will be very polite in return...

During my interview which lasted about 15 minutes, the interviewer (a Captian) didn't even look at me, just asked me some questions and wrote some stuff down on his paper. I answered every question accurately, signed the papers he gave me, shook his hand and I was out. Like I said it seemed like I must have been the 40th person he interviewed that day, and he barely even paid attention to me. It was really easy and very quick.


----------



## hajdut777

Finally, I had a chance to visit the recruiting centre in Hamilton to inquire about the status of my 1st MOC choice. 

 A very helpful gentleman looked up on the list at the front of the desk and informed me that the CFRG had NOT yet reviewed the applicants from the various recruiting centres.  He did inform me that they would be getting together at the end of August and the actual list of those chosen would arrive 1-2 weeks for the case managers to begin calling those waiting on the merit list.  

 In addition, he told me that there is a grand total of 18 open positions for the 291 MOC -- which apparently is very high considering this particular trade....

 I also asked him about a "wost-case scenario" if I was not one of those 18 picked and he told me that when the CFRG complied all the applicant scores to make a decision for your 2nd or 3rd choice -- you have the ability to compete for those positions as well....

 Overall I am quite content with my various encounters with the men and women at the Hamilton recruiting centre -- they are quite willing and frank to answer your questions and do not simply brush you off if they do not have the answer to your question (they will actually look for the information)....I guess any frustration about waiting should not be directed to them.  Remember, there are almost in the dark as much as we are, relying on the final word of top brass and selection boards....
 :warstory:


----------



## Maverick

Told you august would be a magical month.

I was officially merit listed the other day and the recruiter said i am "advanced standing" and have a job offer comment but i have to wait 2 weeks for the recruiter to call me but i am getting sworn in a few days after the call. So the recruited did the whole job offer thing to speed things up.... so i just gotta wait the 2 weeks.

Did the whole process, tests, examinations, everything within a month and a half - not bad! Great Job CFRC Hamilton.

So keep your heads up boys, were leaving soon.


----------



## Kinoshita

Trying to join the army makes me feel like a mushroom. I'm kept in the dark and fed horse sh*t. Either CFRC is telling me they don't know or they're telling me false information. I guess it's only gonna get worse once I'm in.  ;D


----------



## PARAMEDIC

just got back from a stress free 3 weeks of camping and im back to chewing my nails in 1/2 hr after reading mav's post ;D.
hey mav nuff respect bro.... i hope that moday will be the day they call me and tell me that i need to get ready to get sworn in. hope to get the call soon. much love to all trying to get in, keep the updates coming.


----------



## digital

my file is basically complete, i passed everything, just need a doctors note signed after i get a blood and urine test done. may take up to 1 week. 2 max. if i send in my note to the recruitment office, how are my chances of getting merit listed and making it in time for Sept 15th selection date???


----------



## PARAMEDIC

hey guys sorry this is partially related more selfish come to think of it but since  tracker had some valid points i was wondering if tracker wanted to hop on over to the recruiting page under header "could this be a problem as to why im not gone yet" and gimme an answer to my questions or any recruiters floating this post want to elaborate and gimme and remedies to fix this problem. thx a lot
 i was merit listed a couple months now ....waiting for the sept board to sit.

dont know if this is related but do all mocs go bmq same time or does infantry go in 1st week sept followed by sig ops etc.. or are the all mixed into 1 plt , coz if this is the case then the wait is gonna be forever( as sure they are gonna be ppl more qualified for different mocs way up on their merit list)
all ppl applying for infantry going at the same time, all ppl going for sig ops same time, all ppl applying for comms going at the same time etc..
thx a bunch for the replies


----------



## Maverick

the med file part is what usually sets everyone back because its minimum a month but longer if u have a messed up med history, hopefully ur lucky and have never broken anything or received any strange virus - if u havent then i dont see why u need a doctors note....

the doctors note thing, as i have seen, was onlyd one for those with weird medical history's - do you have anything or have had anything that could disrupt ur chances?


----------



## ICEDEAR

delete


----------



## PARAMEDIC

i feel your pain man..im hoping to get in before december or else my fit expires....dont get disheartned bro, look at it this way..it gives you a whole lot of time so that next time you have to do it you can shock and awe the pants of them ;D 
keep at it and you'll be going before me ...heck every one is going before me ..lol  ;D


----------



## Kevin_B

Files expire? How long does it take for them to expire?


----------



## ICEDEAR

edit


----------



## casing

I do not believe "1 year" is accurate.  Some things expire in 6 months, some things expire in 1 year, some things only expire when the base test changes.  

One of the recruiters that frequent this board should answer this. You could also just call the CFRC and ask them and post your findings here.


----------



## bigwig

My recruiter told me I was going to be placed on the merrit list sometime this week. I finished my interview and medical 6 weeks ago... so heres hoping!


----------



## Bailey

Man, it feels like a long time. But finally, I called CF RC in Kingston today and they said I am on the Merit list!!!! Big time excited. 8)


----------



## banko

congrats... what trade are you going for? Reg force or reserve?


----------



## Bailey

I am going for 215 Signals reg force!!!! YEA


----------



## banko

Good Luck! Have you been able to find out when the next selection board takes place? I'm trying to get into Reg force Engineers (041). CFRC Calgary told me that the selection was on Wednesday and I should be getting a call on Monday... so I'm going to spend my whole weekend being anxious...


----------



## Sappo

man... i wish they'd call me for my goshdarn pt booking already!


last time i called he said they would be calling any day to book my pt test... that was another 2 weeks ago now.

im getting really really tired of calling them every few weeks, being told 'the file was moved here' or 'the file wasnt even touched, we'll get it looked at tomorrow'


the bitterness sets in... especially since now i am in college, and my funds are draining down to nothing in my line of credit...

i really need this 'job' ASAP to afford to continue school!


----------



## Bailey

Hopefully they are going to meet soon. It sounds like even if we are selected now, BMQ won't start till the New Year. "Hurry up and wait."


----------



## Bailey

Sappo, I know what you mean. I guess patience is a virtue. So they tell me. lol


----------



## PARAMEDIC

25th of sept. boys...hang on to your panties till then ;D

just 7 more days left....im counting them day by day.

hang in there sappo, but be persistent with them

keep at it and it will all work out


----------



## jarko

Damn I finally go merit listed after waiting about 3 months for my medical to return. The wait wasn't as harsh as it could have been because i was expecting the file to be delayed about 6 months or more. I applied as Reg 031 so when do you think i will be analyzed in borden. My recruiting center wouldn't give me any estimates or any info  :-X so I was wondering if anyone who knows anything about this could give me an estimate, Thx


----------



## Jordan411

I've searched up and down the forums and I found 2 different answers. In the past it seemed that to be merit listed you had to have your Aptitude test, Interview, and Medical back from Borden to be listed in the Regular Forces. I read a recent post that states that now your PT has to be done as well to be listed. I just want to know if the policy has changed and the PT has to be done to be merit listed. I've seen previous posts of people getting "the call" then going to do their PT. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

BTW I'm in Windsor, Ontario; 18 and applied for 411 Vehicle Tech for the regular forces and can't wait to join


----------



## kincanucks

Effective 01 April 05 or earlier all CFRC/Ds will adopt a standardized processing system and to be merit listed all processing including PT will have to be completed.


----------



## Jordan411

Just the answer I was looking for. Thank you very much


----------



## tikiguy

I did a search on "merit  list" before posting this and didn't find the answer I was looking for. So here's the questions...

After a candidate has sucessfully completed the interview, CFAT, Medical and Fitness Testing, how long does it usually take to be merit listed and notified of that?

I presume that Merit Listing means you are given some sort of ranking of eligibility - how is the ranking arrived at and can the candidate find out what his ranking is?

If there is a ranking score, is it possible to change it by taking additional courses related to your desired MOC's, increasing fitness level and retesting, etc.?


----------



## kincanucks

tikiguy said:
			
		

> I did a search on "merit   list" before posting this and didn't find the answer I was looking for. So here's the questions...
> 
> After a candidate has sucessfully completed the interview, CFAT, Medical and Fitness Testing, how long does it usually take to be merit listed and notified of that?
> 
> I presume that Merit Listing means you are given some sort of ranking of eligibility - how is the ranking arrived at and can the candidate find out what his ranking is?
> 
> If there is a ranking score, is it possible to change it by taking additional courses related to your desired MOC's, increasing fitness level and retesting, etc.?



Try searching for "merit listed".


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi - 

I called the CFRC today to find the status of my file and was told that I am merit listed and I should have word in *a month* as to the status of my file.  That's great I guess.  But...


Would they not have to evaluate _all_ of the candidates in order to have created some kind of meaningful merit list? ..Presumably so.
But, I understand that they have already started making calls / offers of employment to other candidates
A couple of offers:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35145.0.html


 So.. presumably they have evaluated all of the DEO Infantry candidates and I appear on that list somewhere ..#17 ..#16 ..#18?  Who knows..

My question is; where does that leave me?  If we take the above thread at face value (..why should we not?) that leaves 17 DEO infantry positions available for Jan. '05 intake.  

Here is my complication:  I have been offered a meaningful job with a political party with which I sympathize in Ottawa.  A chance to really contribute to my country.  Should I take it?  Should I pass?  The answer has everything to do with what 'merit listed' means ..and exactly when they plan on giving me an answer- one way or the other - with regard to my file.  (Papers submitted Oct. '04  :rage

This is not just me being frustrated with the recruitment process.  There are children involved here now.  I need a serious answer from a serious minded recruiting team.  This has really gone long enough.  

OK.. breathing.. breathing.. Rant off.  I am cooling down.. cooling down now..

Look ..please ..can someone ..anyone ..please tell me what it means to be merit listed for DEO Infantry at this point, knowing that there are 17 positions left for January.

Should I expect a call over the next couple of days (like the chaps in the thread above)?  ..should I stall my other employment offer and wait for it?  ..Or should I take the offer knowing that I will not receive the call for at least a month ..and that it could be a 'no', thanks for coming out.'?

I ask here because Lord knows the CFRC isn't any help.

Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow

Oops.. Already been addressed i guess..

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35269.0.html

Holy cats!  So is this really it?  What a stupid, backward way of telling you that you did not make this cut, and you will be considered next time around...  Why not just tell me so?

Really, am I misunderstanding this?  I have to ask because it is so counter intuitive.  "Merit listed" really means that your file will be forwarded to the next review board and that you will be merit listed (ie. 'compared') to other candidates and ranked accordingly at that time? 

..Which is to say that if I am told I have been merit listed I am not really merit listed ..in the strict definition ..but have been passed by this time around?

Is the language really being abused this way or am I missing something obvious?


----------



## ReadyAyeReady

Hey, I totally sympathize with you.  I was told the other day that I had been "merit listed".  And despite my attempts to get a straight answer I have really been told nothing by the CFRC.  The last 3 phone calls I have received from the CFRC were from 3 different people telling me 3 totally different stories about my file.  As far as I can tell, if you have been merit listed it means that you just have to wait and they will eventually call you up with either good news or bad news.  Its just typical bureaucratic crap really.  My Military Career Counsellor told me that the whole selection board process is a big administrative machine and it takes a long time.  So really, in the end all we can do is wait.

Oh well.  Can't wait forever right.  If they lose valauble applicants because they keep telling them to wait another 6 months then they have no one to blame but themselves.

I wish you luck and just remember to hang in there.


----------



## kincanucks

The system has been in placed for a very long time and has worked fairly well.  There are countless threads on this forum about the DEO entry plan and the merit list and selection system.  Do some more reading before you start complaining again and the next time you are talking to your CFRC/D make sure you understand everything that is happening with your file before you hang up.  I will now break the process down into squads:

Squad 1 - applicant applies and if found competitive they are processed.
Squad 2 - applicant completes processing and is found eligible and suitable.
Squad 3 - applicant is merit listed.
Squad 4 - file is reviewed at a national selection board.
Squad 5 - if applicant is chosen they are given a job offer.
Squad 6 - applicant accepts job offer and is enrolled.
Squad 7 - enrollee arrives at St Jean and is molded into a officer and fighting machine. ;D

Now Squad 3 happens all year long and Squad 4 happens in the spring and fall or when required.  Squad 7 happens in Sept and Jan of each year.  Now if you rather take your chances in finding a meaningful and rewarding career in the civilian world instead of waiting for the best possible job in the world then go for it.  Otherwise wait and shoot and if you are really that good then you will get a job.


----------



## Joe Blow

> There are countless threads on this forum about the DEO entry plan and the merit list and selection system.  Do some more reading before you start complaining again...



...that's fair ball.  Admittedly had a bit of a short fuse last night.



> ...next time you are talking to your CFRC/D make sure you understand everything that is happening with your file before you hang up.



I really did make that effort but I have had so much contradictory information from them I gave up on that a while ago.  In fact I had taken to just calling them to make sure  whoever answered the phone gave me the same story as the last fellow.  A full picture seemed out of reach ..I was at least hoping for a consistent one.  (not to mention that there is a language barrier in my neck of the woods ..as much my fault as the CFRC's ..but there it is.)

A case in point:  As I mentioned above, I spoke to the CFRC yesterday and they told me that they might have some word for me in a month.  Well today I got *the call* informing me that if I was still interested they have a job offer for me!   ;D ;D ;D

HOORAH!  See you in St. Jean!!

As for the recruiting process ..all I can say is that I am glad it is behind me.  It really almost drove me away, and to be honest I am not entering the CF having received a good first impression.  But, I know first impressions are just that ..so take that for what it's worth.

Best of luck ReadyAyeReady!  Hang in there.


----------



## dearryan

ahhh a happy ending 

Way to hang in there man! And dont worry about the rant...we all get our turn!


----------



## ReadyAyeReady

Joe Blow,

Big congrats and well deserved!  Have fun in St Jean.


----------



## joseph_almeida

Finally been merit listed after a year of waiting and hoping and praying...(Regular Force) Wanted to wait till I was at this point to start posting but Ive had my eye on this site for a year now. I was hoping someone had an idea how long it takes for a job offer? My 3 choices were:
1:SIG op
2:NCI op(navy)
3:vehicle tech


----------



## Jaxson

Congratulations to you for being merit listed, be patient in the wait regardless of how short or long it may be take this time to PT yourself into the ground, then when you hit the ground, do some push ups.   hope you get selected soon.


----------



## Radop

joseph_almeida said:
			
		

> Finally been merit listed after a year of waiting and hoping and praying...(Regular Force) Wanted to wait till I was at this point to start posting but Ive had my eye on this site for a year now. I was hoping someone had an idea how long it takes for a job offer? My 3 choices were:
> 1:SIG op
> 2:NCI op(navy)
> 3:vehicle tech



Meritted???  Are you in already or waiting to get in?  Merit list is something different in the regs.


----------



## joseph_almeida

I had my interview and at the end of it the captain told me that he found me suitable for employment in the Canadian Forces. He said I would be merit listed within a few days.
Now Im waiting for a job offer


----------



## Navalsnpr

Normally the term "Merit Listed" indicates that you are high up on the list for promotion.


----------



## Bintheredunthat

I guess some would argue that a change from being a civilian to someone in uniform could be considered a promotion.   ;D

But I do believe said Captain used the wrong term.  Good reminder to those of us that know better to correct small mistakes like these so "up and comers" aren't scratching their heads too much.  Misprounouncing a last name is a common one that goes on FOREVER uncorrected.  But using the wrong rank doesn't go too far when it usually results in a free beverage for the person being referred to.  Perhaps all small mistakes should be dealt with in the same manor.  :cheers:  

Now that's a CANFORGEN I would like to see.  

Bin


----------



## regulator12

I finally have been merit listed. All though i am wondering about how merit listing works for people going into the infantry. I know they do it in real time, and that there is no board per say, just done electronically. But i wonder then why even merit list you why not just give you a job offer. They know where they need people before i got listed, so why not just say hey your good to go, here you go. I am not going to basic or training just rejoining. Got out 8 months ago, in for 3 years want back in. I just hope this wait is not to long.


----------



## kincanucks

_But i wonder then why even merit list you why not just give you a job offer._

There was a plan to decentralize the offer process for hard to fill occupations down to the CFRC/D level to make the process faster and easier but that never came to fruition.  Perhaps later perhaps not.


----------



## regulator12

What i dont understand is why this process takes so long. When an applicant who has prior service trys to get back into the military, and they complete all the tests, interview, paper work etc. and they know that they need say 100 guys for infantry still why not send his file, name etc to the career manager or whomever is in charge of that and offer them a job instantly. Especially for infantry guys, and with guys who have prior service and just got out or guys who do component transfers. They should stremline the re entry process for these guys. Just my thoughts
Pete


----------



## aluc

I've recently been told that I have been merit listed. Now, I do not want to call CFRC because, quite frankly, I've called them enough! Instead I would like to call my regiment I've applied to, and ask them what's going on. Is this recommended, or would they not be able to answer any of my questions?  Any help would be much obliged.


----------



## grayman

If you are going Reg force I dont suggest that you call thu unit because they will tell you to go through the CFRC, because with all honesty, units dont know what their getting, not to mention you still have to pass BMQ, SQ, BIQ if you go 031 and anything can happen between those courses, you also have to pass your trades training if your going other trades so between you getting merit listed at thr recruiting centre and you getting to a unit anything can happen.  So keep bugging the recruiting centre because to be honest with you your future unit does'nt care until you get there.
Another example of how things work I am an instructor of basic training our next course starts in a week supposed to be 60 strong as a norm, and presently we have 20 confirmed, having said that when pers show up for BMQ some are there some are not some names dont even exist in our data base, certain pers get sent to ST Jean when they should of got sent to Borden and vice versa, so dont be discouraged , have faith and deal with it as it comes, you'll get there eventually.
SOLDIER ON!!


----------



## aluc

Thank you for the advice greyman. However, I failed to mention I 'm going res....so I'm calling the QOR today, hopefully they can shed some light on my situation. I've been waiting for almost a year.....just a little anxious is all.


----------



## cdnEng

I'm an Electrical Engineer. I submitted my application in Jan. 2006, done Aptitude, medical and interview in Feb. I called my recruting office to know the status of my application. They only said that my name is in merit list. Does anyone know what that means? Meantime I'm working on my phscial fitness. Thanks.


----------



## new_armoured_trooper

My understanding of this is that you have passed all the testing required by the CF, and they are waiting for a position to open up so that they may send you for training.


----------



## kincanucks

It means that you are now eligible to compete against all the other applicants for your occupation through selection.


----------



## bw

Quick question: How long can one be on the merit board list for DEO AND COETP boards and will the Recruiting Centre provide status of placement within the list?


----------



## kincanucks

It depends on well you did on your CFAT and interview and how good your academic results are.  The overall score you received determines how competitive you are for the occupations you have applied for.  The last board was 15 Jun 06 and the next one is expected in four to six weeks.  The recruiting centre can't tell you where you are on the merit list because it is a national list and they are not privy to that information.  If you are selected you will be informed in due time and if you are not selected after a couple of boards then you will be counselled on what your options are that time.


----------



## bw

Thank you for your quick response.  

The CO of the recruiting centre during my interview maintained that September will be my start date.  Given that all the required documents and tests with the exception of the fitness test (CEOTP are not required until do complete the fitness testing until acceptance) have been submitted in January 2006 I am assuming that ROTP candidates are given first choice in any BOTP/IAP sessions during the summer months and that if there exists any openings those openings will be filled with other recruit candidates such as myself.

However, one cannot control the uncontrollable and I should just continue to repress the excitement of entering new lifestyle and a new career until such time as I get my call.


----------



## kincanucks

_I am assuming that ROTP candidates are given first choice in any BOTP/IAP sessions during the summer months and that if there exists any openings those openings will be filled with other recruit candidates such as myself._

IAP/BOTPs in the summer are for ROTP only.


----------



## bw

I think I did myself a disservice by going on this site.....too much content and not enough information. 

Just to confirm:

The merit list is a list of candidates who meet the requirements for service, but have not gone to the selection board.  Those on the list only get to go to the board.  Once the board meets those on this list will be selected based not only on the amount merits derrived from the application process but on the number of positions availabile in his/her primary career choice. Correct?


----------



## Jake

> not enough information



You serious?


----------



## bw

Just attempting to confirm what information I have gathered about merit listing and the selection board process.  Do you have anything to confirm?


----------



## kincanucks

bw said:
			
		

> I think I did myself a disservice by going on this site.....too much content and not enough information.
> 
> Just to confirm:
> 
> The merit list is a list of candidates who meet the requirements for service, but have not gone to the selection board.  Those on the list only get to go to the board.  Once the board meets those on this list will be selected based not only on the amount merits derrived from the application process but on the number of positions availabile in his/her primary career choice. Correct?



Correct.


----------



## kincanucks

_Do you have anything to confirm?_

No need to be a hammerhead.


----------



## Knuckles

Hey all,

I've appllied as an aerospace engineer straight up and have been on the list for only a week now. Hope to get that call soon.

cheers


----------



## AAmyotte

My recruiter told me my file was finally approved after 7 months cause I had to pay my debts. 
I'm going signal operator. He told me he was going to put my file and it was going to go in a merit list. 
How long does it usually take for them to call and was is a merit list exactly? 
Do they take everyone that's better than you before you or something?

Ashlee?


----------



## Koenigsegg

Quote from: bw on June 20, 2006, 17:20:12

"The merit list is a list of candidates who meet the requirements for service, but have not gone to the selection board.  Those on the list only get to go to the board.  Once the board meets those on this list will be selected based not only on the amount merits derrived from the application process but on the number of positions availabile in his/her primary career choice."

This statement was confirmed as correct.

I quote...Because I did not know, So I searched the site and came across the information.


----------



## armyvern

AA,

The merit listing works as per the post below.

How long it takes depends upon where you end up on that list, how many applicants there are for your chosen trade, and how many positions are "open" to be filled in that trade.

There is no set answer.

One can only wish you the best of luck and the hopes that you don't find yourself waiting too long.

Vern


----------



## aesop081

AAmyotte said:
			
		

> Do they take everyone that's better than you before you or something?



Well, just as a shot in the dark , the term "merit list" itself should answer your question.


----------



## armyvern

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well, just as a shot in the dark , the term "merit list" itself should answer your question.



They didn't know what the term "merit list" meant -- ergo they asked what it meant.  

I'm also suspecting ESL. Perhaps you could explain it's meaning to her in french?

(It could be just me, but I am sensing a french accent in her original post)


----------



## aesop081

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> They didn't know what the term "merit list" meant -- ergo they asked what it meant.
> 
> I'm also suspecting ESL. Perhaps you could explain it's meaning to her in french?
> 
> (It could be just me, but I am sensing a french accent in her original post)



well, i guess i can see how 

Merit ( english)  and merite (french) can be confusing  ;D


----------



## armyvern

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> well, i guess i can see how
> 
> Merit ( english)  and merite (french) can be confusing  ;D



I didn't go by the words --- I went by this:



> How long does it usually take for them to call and *was (what??) is a merit list exactly*?


----------



## AAmyotte

You guys are hilarious, and yes i am french  
I guess im just hopnig that they give me an offer soon. 
Apparently they need 280 Sig ops so I'm guessing it shouldn't be too long.

Thanks


----------



## CFR FCS

Sig Op is now Open Selection List  (OSL) which means once you are merit listed the CFRC Production Officer can select you without waiting for a board to sit. Selections are usually done weekly or Bi-monthly depending upon the CFRC.


----------



## AAmyotte

That's good to know. Anything else I should know?


----------



## MikeL

Get used to waiting, it's the Military way of life  


Just wait out, an keep the PT up an getting everything in order so you can leave for BMQ without having to worry about unfinished business, etc.


Searching around the forum for info on BMQ, QL3, etc would be good too.  If you have any questions about Sig Op that you can't find an answer to, shoot me a PM; everyone else seems to so I might as well be inviting about it haha


----------



## anderson.mj

Greetings..I started my application process for veh tech (411) in July/08, finished Aug/08 (med, interview, etc)...told early in January/09 the application was at the merit office...then was told my fingerprint results were not in...last week I was told I need to hand in a resume for PLA...is there any other checks to be done once on the merit list?...If I am even on it...help, please this is frustrating...what question should I ask the CFRC to determine where I am in this whole thing so I may try to determine a ballpark of waiting time...I have read FAQ's but cannot get an actual stage of process after completed application has been submitted.


----------



## HeadLamp

A quick question about merit list and your application process...

 Is your Military Career Counselor the only person to get in contact with that can tell you if you've been merit listed or not? I was just wondering if it was possible for the people at the front desk to open your file and give you an update if you couldn't get in contact with your MCC.


----------



## kincanucks

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> A quick question about merit list and your application process...
> 
> Is your Military Career Counselor the only person to get in contact with that can tell you if you've been merit listed or not? I was just wondering if it was possible for the people at the front desk to open your file and give you an update if you couldn't get in contact with your MCC.



If they have access then yes if they don't then they would have to pass you on to someone else.


----------



## HeadLamp

kincanucks said:
			
		

> If they have access then yes if they don't then they would have to pass you on to someone else.



 Alright, I guess I'll just give them a call and ask. Heh, I was actually going to PM you the question but decided not to bother you so I posted it.

 Thanks


----------



## nickinguelph

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Sig Op is now Open Selection List  (OSL) which means once you are merit listed the CFRC Production Officer can select you without waiting for a board to sit. Selections are usually done weekly or Bi-monthly depending upon the CFRC.


How often do the Selection Committees sit? 
Thanks!


----------



## ComdCFRG

A lot of issues here.

Merit listing gets you officially noted on the database as having completed all the evaluations necessary to determine your suitability (your competitiveness), with a final assessment.

For most occupations, the selection of merit listed individuals is done anywhere from daily to every 2-3 days, by the Centre.  Very few programmes are now done by formal 'boards', one of the most notable being the Regular Officer Training Plan.

If you have been merit listed, you should be able to get an answer from your Centre as to when you will be selected and if if you are not being selected in the near future, the specific reason for the delay.  If your merit listing assessment is not adequate for you to be selected into your chosen trades, you should be told that as well.  While anyone with access to your file can answer the question, we generally try to have the Recruiter or Career Counsellor that has been dealing with your file provide you the information as you may have specific questions as a result.

Hope this clarifies the situation.


----------



## f0x

Thanks for that information ComdCFRG. I've been searching around the site for a while now for some of this information and found your post amazingly helpful.


----------



## nickinguelph

ComdCFRG said:
			
		

> A lot of issues here.
> 
> Merit listing gets you officially noted on the database as having completed all the evaluations necessary to determine your suitability (your competitiveness), with a final assessment.
> 
> *For most occupations, the selection of merit listed individuals is done anywhere from daily to every 2-3 days, by the Centre.  Very few programmes are now done by formal 'boards', one of the most notable being the Regular Officer Training Plan.*
> 
> If you have been merit listed, you should be able to get an answer from your Centre as to when you will be selected and if if you are not being selected in the near future, the specific reason for the delay.  If your merit listing assessment is not adequate for you to be selected into your chosen trades, you should be told that as well.  While anyone with access to your file can answer the question, we generally try to have the Recruiter or Career Counsellor that has been dealing with your file provide you the information as you may have specific questions as a result.
> 
> Hope this clarifies the situation.



I am Merit Listed for Logistics, and according to my Recruiting Officer, I have a very competitive application.  However, with Logistics being extremely competitive, does a formal board sit for this?  
I should have stated this in my previous post, thanks very much.


----------



## ComdCFRG

For ROTP, there is a formal board for selection into the programme.  For DEO, no.


----------



## Magic

ComdCFRG said:
			
		

> For ROTP, there is a formal board for selection into the programme.  For DEO, no.



I have a question to give some clarification...

I called yesterday to see how my file was holding up for this ROTP intake. 

The person who I spoke with checked my record and said I "was in." That the RMC was interested but I will not hear word until later. He also said, that either him or another officer must still decide my trade (pilot/air nav). He also said I am merit listed on my occupational choice. 


It seems a little contradicting. Maybe I missed something.


----------



## ComdCFRG

I suspect what he indicated was that your file was merit listed and therefore 'in' the ROTP board.

The board for ROTP selection (including occupational grouping assignment) and the subsequent boards held by the Colleges for selection to their educational institutes will review your file and your merit listing assessment to make their choice.

MKO


----------



## Magic

ComdCFRG said:
			
		

> I suspect what he indicated was that your file was merit listed and therefore 'in' the ROTP board.
> 
> The board for ROTP selection (including occupational grouping assignment) and the subsequent boards held by the Colleges for selection to their educational institutes will review your file and your merit listing assessment to make their choice.
> 
> MKO



This seems more logical and accurate. From what I have gather, news of acceptance will be within the following weeks?


----------



## Rinker

hmmm, yet another old post. Well today I found out that I was merit listed. So does that mean that my medical and backcheck is cleared and they are just going down the list for open spots.


----------



## agenteagle

That is what a recruiter told me when he told me I was merit Listed. The time you wait for an offer depends on what trade and if there is a opening. I was Merit Listed on April 29th and they gave me the offer in the end of May and I start basic on July 6th. But I'm going field artillery which is a hot job so there is plenty of openings for that. Good luck!


----------



## Rinker

thanks for the reply, I signed up for infantry, not super hot right now but they are always looking. I have flat feet and I was told it should clear but there is a chance it won't. And now that I am merit listed FINALLY I have been accepted.


----------



## the_girlfirend

Hey, 
I just wanted to let you know that my boyfriend was going for infantry and he spent 3 months on the merit list before he received a job offer... hang on... that phone call is coming... and believe me that is one exciting phone call...  ;D


----------



## Otis

Just a quick note to think about ... you may be waiting NOW, and that may be torture ... but once you get that phone call, everything is going to happen FAST and you'll long for the days of slow and waiting!

Once that phone call comes, you'll feel like you don't have ANY time at all to get everything done before your life gets turned completely upside down. Take the time now to visit friends you don't see very often, to go visit family (especially older ones, for obvious reasons). Clear up odds and ends that can be taken care of now so they don't have to be worried about later. 

Start planning! What are you going to do with your pets while you're away on BMQ? What's going to happen to your things? Do you need to arrange to break a lease or have a yard sale to get rid of older stuff?

All things to think about now, before that call comes!


----------



## TopHatCat

Well, here's something on the opposite end of the spectrum...

 I was merit-listed on a Friday and I recieved a job offer that Monday. Thats right, Friday-Saturday-Sunday-Monday and I got a job offer. I wanted Infantry Soldier(PPCLI), and that's what I got. And I'm heading out for the July 6th BMQ.

 It's not always lengthy  ;D.


----------



## freakerz

I think "merit" doesn't mean "excellence" but "qualified", it's just a list of people who passed the interview.  :-\

Personally, my medical took a week to be received from Ottawa, the process could have been a lot shorter had I not mentioned an allergy appointment.

Just keep calling, because I forgot to call last week, and they surely didn't call me first...


----------



## dreamer02

Because of all this waiting I feel the urge to ask this silly question.  Have you ever heard of anyone, after being merit-listed, who didn't eventually get an offer or a starting date for BMQ/BMOQ?


----------



## the_girlfirend

Hey, that is a good question,

when you are merit listed you do not have a job yet and there is no guarantee.
if you are merit listed for a very popular trade that is not so available... you might wait for a long period of time... like pilot, intelligence officer, logistics officer etc... well you get to a point where your medical expires and your interview expires, security clearance expires... they are good for a year... I do not know at this point if you reapply or if you just refresh your file...

I am sure that somwhere somehow every year a certain number of people merit listed do not get a job... that is the way it works in society... our desire to do a job is not an exact mirror of what we need.


----------



## Biohazardxj

Another thing you need to consider besides the trade and how may new bodies they need, is the fact that most of the trade schools in the CF are very short on instructors.  On average you require 3 to 4 instructors for every 20 students.  Again this depends on the trade.  This would also apply to the Recruit School where you will take your BMQ.

When I joined 25 yrs ago, I wanted to be a Vehicle Tech.  Once I did the idiot test (CFAT now a days) I was found suitable for Vech Tech, Air Frame, and Aero Engine.  I was then told it would be at least a two year wait to get in.  However, CFRC called me two months later and offered me Admin Clk, which I accepted and two months after that I was in Cornwallis on my Basic.

So don't give up hope.  If you think you have been waiting too long, you can always go back and see if a different trade is available.  You can always switch trades latter in your career.


----------



## davidsonr_91

What does merit listed mean? what does it do for your file?


----------



## mariomike

davidsonr_91 said:
			
		

> What does merit listed mean? what does it do for your file?



http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/12776.0


----------



## George Wallace

davidsonr_91 said:
			
		

> What does merit listed mean? what does it do for your file?



I just answered this the other day.  Where were you?  Here are a couple of links just for you:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/90702/post-892701#msg892701

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/89360/post-894601#msg894601


----------



## northern girl

"Effective 01 April 05 or earlier all CFRC/Ds will adopt a standardized processing system and to be merit listed all processing including PT will have to be completed."


hmmm...this is not what happened with me - I was told that I have been merit listed, and that the PT test would be administered in Quebec - and that everyone does the test at the same time...I was under the impression that the PT had to be completed before being accepted into the reserves. Is this not right?


----------



## George Wallace

You quoted a four year old post.

You are also confused.


Prospects for the Reserves are given a PT test at a location near their CFRC.

Prospects for the Regular Force do their PT testing at the Recruit School (St Jean or Borden).


This has all been posted in numerous topics regarding the Recuiting process.


----------



## mewingkitty

I realize this thread is old, but it's title is relevant to my point, and I'd like to add to the comments made.

I'm waiting to find out if I'm merit listed, passed the CFAT and the interview, just waiting to hear about the medical because it was done late friday. Anywho...

For myself and others waiting... we have to keep in mind that we are waiting for ONE phone call, whereas the recruiting staff is studying, reviewing, and making decisions on HUNDREDS if not THOUSANDS of applicants. I would love to be notified every step of the way just to help ease some of the anticipation, but it's just not realistic. Also -  The decision to apply to the armed forces is a life changing one, and if we can't wait for a few weeks or a few months for an answer, we're not approaching it with the seriousness appropriate for that decision. It's not something you make your mind up on one day then change it later, and if that's what's happened, then it wouldn't have worked out anyways.

There's my 2 cents worth.

Best of luck to anyone else waiting for word back.

mew!


----------



## mkn112

Hey how is it going? I was wondering if anyone can give me more info on how the whole merit list works. Can i find out where i stand on the merit list for my trade or i am not privileged to that information Do i   just wait and see. I am going for the steward trade and found out there is a course in September in Halifax but at this point not opening trade but was told to wait and see. If it starts in September, what is the time from offer to BMQ I have been told to not add trades since i am on merit list? in doing that would only put me back to the beginning? i need some advice on what i should be doing etc..

thanks
mkn


----------



## Precept

The Merit list is basically a Ranking list for people at the exact same stage as you. 

 So, I'm assuming your application is compete --You've done your CFAT, Med, and Interview + any other Trade specific testing you have to undergo to complete your file. Once this is all completed your file is looked at and judged against the other people applying for the same trade. The most competitive applicants find themselves at the top of the Merit List. When positions become available, the RC goes to the first name on the Merit List and offers them a position. If there are 20 positions, the first 20 people get called. If someone declines, the spot is offered to the next person on the list who has not received an offer. That's how I believe it works. I'll be corrected if it's wrong.

My RC would never tell me my position on the Merit List. Yes, you just wait and see. Call ever month or so for updates, and to let them know you're still interested. There is no set time from Offer of Employment to BMQ start date. It all depends on when they have they have the opportunity to put you through the course. 

Someone else will have to comment on adding trades after you've been Merit Listed and how that will effect your App. because I couldn't even make a guess at that one.


Give your RC a call and ask these questions to get the best answer possible. 


Best of luck with the process.


----------



## capt_afg

MKO said:
			
		

> A lot of issues here.
> 
> Merit listing gets you officially noted on the database as having completed all the evaluations necessary to determine your suitability (your competitiveness), with a final assessment.
> 
> For most occupations, the selection of merit listed individuals is done anywhere from daily to every 2-3 days, by the Centre.  Very few programmes are now done by formal 'boards', one of the most notable being the Regular Officer Training Plan.
> 
> If you have been merit listed, you should be able to get an answer from your Centre as to when you will be selected and if if you are not being selected in the near future, the specific reason for the delay.  If your merit listing assessment is not adequate for you to be selected into your chosen trades, you should be told that as well.  While anyone with access to your file can answer the question, we generally try to have the Recruiter or Career Counsellor that has been dealing with your file provide you the information as you may have specific questions as a result.
> 
> Hope this clarifies the situation.



thanks man that answered allot of my questions, i am still waiting for the person responsible to call me back  , i have been waiting for 4 weeks now after completing all my tests, and exams, and interview with flying colors. they told me i was in the merit list, i guess everyone is on the merit list ( i dont feel very much special now). i would not mind them taking there time for me because i need to get my health up to the standards of BMQ.


----------



## medicineman

You may want to get your writing skills up to the levels required of an officer wannabe and university student while you're at it - not to mention the fact we pretty much demand it of you here in the forums.  If you've only been waiting 4 weeks, I hate to tell you this, but there are lots of folks that have been waiting somewhat longer for the boards to figure out who's getting in and who isn't.

BTW - the post you replied to was about 2 years old.

Good luck.

MM


----------



## sky777

MKO said:
			
		

> For ROTP, there is a formal board for selection into the programme.  For DEO, no.


Is there board  for DEO  now? Who doesn't know?


----------



## OldSolduer

medicineman said:
			
		

> You may want to get your writing skills up to the levels required of an officer wannabe and university student while you're at it - not to mention the fact we pretty much demand it of you here in the forums.  If you've only been waiting 4 weeks, I hate to tell you this, but there are lots of folks that have been waiting somewhat longer for the boards to figure out who's getting in and who isn't.
> 
> BTW - the post you replied to was about 2 years old.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> MM



And stop calling four ring colonels "man".  Try that in RMC and you'll find yourself with a new orifice where you didn't want one.


----------



## Wilamanjaro

I was merit listed quite a few months ago now. But still have not heard anything back. I've been calling every other week it seems and I always get the answer: "still plenty of positions available, just keep waiting."
Recently it's gotten to the point of the recruiter/clerk saying "wow, it has been a while, and there are still openings, you should be selected by now." One fellow even told me that I had been spoken to and I was selected, but no such thing occurred and a clerk quickly denied I had been. I'm going a little crazy waiting around, I'm not able to make any plans, because who knows when I will go away. 

What is going on in the recruiting process that seems to be slowing everything down so much? There are positions open everytime I talk to a recruiter, but they're not being filled. I've applied for hull-tech, crewman, veh-tech. In that order. 

Thank you for your time.   -Pearson


----------



## Romanmaz

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> I was merit listed quite a few months ago now. But still have not heard anything back. I've been calling every other week it seems and I always get the answer: "still plenty of positions available, just keep waiting."
> Recently it's gotten to the point of the recruiter/clerk saying "wow, it has been a while, and there are still openings, you should be selected by now." One fellow even told me that I had been spoken to and I was selected, but no such thing occurred and a clerk quickly denied I had been. I'm going a little crazy waiting around, I'm not able to make any plans, because who knows when I will go away.
> 
> What is going on in the recruiting process that seems to be slowing everything down so much? There are positions open everytime I talk to a recruiter, but they're not being filled. I've applied for hull-tech, crewman, veh-tech. In that order.
> 
> Thank you for your time.   -Pearson V73444968



Is that a trick question? How can anyone here know whats going on with your file?


----------



## northernboy_24

If I were you I would remove your SN from your post.  Not a good idea to just shout that everywhere you go.


----------



## Wilamanjaro

What I mean is, 

Is anyone else having similar problems? Is the selection process slow right now because of people coming back from deployment? Is it some sort of test? Haha


----------



## Wilamanjaro

northernboy_24 said:
			
		

> If I were you I would remove your SN from your post.  Not a good idea to just shout that everywhere you go.



Thanks, I thought it might help so that a clerk or recruiter could look into my file and see if there's anything unusual. It's removed.


----------



## Romanmaz

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> What I mean is,
> 
> Is anyone else having similar problems? Is the selection process slow right now because of people coming back from deployment? Is it some sort of test? Haha


Everyone's different. I got a job offer within 2-3 weeks of being merit listed, others take months or longer.
Yes, it's a test, be patient grasshopper. Job will present itself to you when you are ready for job.

- Sensei


----------



## Craisome

Wilamanjaro,

I've been waiting also (Listed the end of May). I also keep calling and keep getting the old "it's just a waiting game now"

But your not alone I'm here going just as crazy waiting. In a way I'm glad it took this long, I got a chance to shape up, I dropped 60 pounds and I know if i went to basic 6 months ago I would of VR'ed.


Keep your chin up and keep working out.

"good things come to those who wait"  right? lol


----------



## kratz

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> Thanks, I thought it might help so that a clerk or recruiter could look into my file and see if there's anything unusual. It's removed.



While there may be clerks or recruiters who visit the site, it is important to note this site is not official and is privately owned.
Any information you read here, as anywhere on the internet should be verified through the proper authority (in this case your CFRC).


----------



## Ayrsayle

I tend to have a very similar response to everyone to everyone who is stuck waiting for their applications to go forward: "There is nothing you can do about it once you have reached the merit listing - if you have been merit listed they have everything they need to determine your suitability and the only thing you can do is wait." Sometimes this is fast, sometimes this is slow, and sometimes it does not happen at all. Regardless, it is entirely out of your control at this point. Work on what you CAN do (IE - get into shape, polish up the resume, take a course on something, etc)

While it may not be what every applicant hears, many (including myself) hear some variation of "There is no promise of a job in this - do whatever it is you would have done with your life as if you would NOT be offered a position". Until they give you a call, there is no certainty of success. That's just how it is. Like Romanmaz, I was lucky and heard back very quickly - I know of others who were on their lists for over a year.


----------



## TheNewt

I am merit listed for Comm Research, same situation. I call every two weeks just to make sure that everything is fine. Only to see if I have been passed over for selection , although I am told that I should not have a problems when the time comes. 

I am going to guess here - so please correct me if I am wrong, but I think there is a selection board for trades and it is when the selection board happens that they would chose the best of the merit listed candidates. As of now, there is no date for when the next Comm Research selection board will happen. 

I also assume that deciding when they are going to hire for a trade is a bit of an art, as some trades will produce "usable/useful/full-potential trade-qualified" personnel faster than others and there are only so many spots in basic and the subsequent courses. They can't just fill all the available positions at once.

anyway,  just keep waiting, they don't seem to mind a quick phone call for a status update now and then. 

on a related note, I see that there are 3 BMQ courses in October, so here's to hoping that we get "the call" for one of those spots.


----------



## AlltheFixins

TheNewt- I am also merit listed for Comm Research. Actually I was listed on the 17th and when I checked the forces website today I notice that they have updated the site many trades are no longer accepting applications. I am really hoping that I made the cutoff because when I checked on the 16th, Comm Research was still open. 

Anyway the MCC who interviewed me said that there is a sort of bottle neck for BMQ and that there are too many people on the intake end of things. He noted that once that bottleneck clears up they will start making calls to people. I guess they have enough applications for now, ( ie- Comm Research, NCIOP and other trades), but I really hope I made the cutoff and will get an offer. 

I hope you also update us as to if you received an offer yet!


----------



## Wilamanjaro

Hey guys, thanks for all the replies.

I spoke to a clerk the other day and THAT DAY the vehicle tech positions closed they told me. So in the next week or two the lucky guys that got the positions will be getting called. Here's hoping that I'm one of them. 

So given the time, it seems October would be the BMQ I attend. (if i am selected) Hope to see you guys there.

Stay in touch either way, let me know if you guys get the call. good luck to you.

-pearson


----------



## Rasheed

I'm currently on the Merit List for a NCM trade (COMM RSCH).  I was wondering if any one has any information on the enrolment offer process.  What happens now?  Wait?  I was told in interview that there will be enrolment offers at the end of september.  Can anyone varify this?
Thx
MR


----------



## m.k

if that's what you were told then I would likely hold them to it. but being on the merit list by no means assures you an offer. Especially nowadays


----------



## AlltheFixins

Hey- I'm also merit listed for COMM RSCH. I get the feeling that they are going to be making calls in Sept. Some people think they will start near the beginning, others think they will start making calls towards the end of the month. I guess we just need to wait and see??!

I'd also like to know how many positions are needed and how many people on the list? 
I think that would give us all a better feeling as to how good(or bad) our chances are.


----------



## TheNewt

Hi Rashomon

I have been merit listed for Comm research for a few months now - there is a bit of a hold up with the selection and filling the spots that are available - Not 100% sure what the hold up is but I think it is a combination of a few things, 

e.g. lots of intake of new recruits to the available spots at BMQ to the current ASAP requirement to push through new personnel for specific trades. 

Specific to Comm research, I have read in a few places that there are quite a few people post BMQ and BMQ - Land waiting for level 3 clearance and or spots to open up in Kingston for the trade specific training. 

This could be a reason for the delay in filling the spots that are available, from an administrative side of things, it does seem to make sense. Why put more people into a post BMQ purgatory when other people/trades have spots that can accommodate the new personnel. 

As to if they will start filling the Comm Research spots at the end of September... I don't know who interviewed you, but my guess is that the word "probably" was snuck into that sentence.  Not to say that the person is wrong, but also keep in mind that they are just trying to help and going off of the most likely scenario overall based on time of merit listing to job offer,  He/she may have said end of September because there are 3 BMQs in October so it was a general likelihood but he she may not be privy to the administrative side of things. 

I say don't hold them to that as fact because I was told a similar thing back at the start of June when I was first merit listed, along the lines of  "You have been merit listed, it should  only take a spot opening up in the next BMQ and you should get your job offer then. You should receive a call in 2 - 6 weeks"

This would have been true for some trades, I know I went through the process and was merit listed about the same time or just a little after R* (will hold off on the name till I get his ok to use it), who was merit listed for a combat trade. He received his job offer, I am still waiting, no date as of last Friday for a selection board for the trade - I talked with the Toronto CFRC on last Friday, Aug 26th 2011.

With that said, I hope that it is true and they will be selecting some Comm Rsrch for the BMQs in October. 

but for us it is just the waiting game, but everything tells me that the wait will be worth it in the end.

The Newt


----------



## Romanmaz

Rashomon said:
			
		

> I'm currently on the Merit List for a NCM trade (COMM RSCH).  I was wondering if any one has any information on the enrolment offer process.  What happens now?  Wait?  I was told in interview that there will be enrolment offers at the end of september.  Can anyone varify this?
> Thx
> MR


Bingo!
That's all you can do, keep calling every couple weeks and stay patient.



> I'd also like to know how many positions are needed and how many people on the list?
> I think that would give us all a better feeling as to how good(or bad) our chances are.


-Posted by: AlltheFixins

Nobody here can possibly answer that question for you, I can say 50 if that makes you feel better...ya 50's a good number.
Contact your recruiter and ask him/her to provide you with your "MP" score. If it's high your chances are good, if not then well...I'm sure you can figure that one out.



> This would have been true for some trades, I know I went through the process and was merit listed about the same time or just a little after R* (will hold off on the name till I get his ok to use it), who was merit listed for a combat trade. He received his job offer, I am still waiting, no date as of last Friday for a selection board for the trade - I talked with the Toronto CFRC on last Friday, Aug 26th 2011.



Are you talking about me? op:


----------



## TheNewt

> Are you talking about me?



Yes, yes I am. - Haven't seen you at the gym for a bit.  ;D

I hope you don't mind me using you as an example, I just wanted to show that it is different for each person and each trade.


----------



## Romanmaz

TheNewt said:
			
		

> Yes, yes I am. - Haven't seen you at the gym for a bit.  ;D
> 
> I hope you don't mind me using you as an example, I just wanted to show that it is different for each person and each trade.


Small world ey?
Yea man I moved so I'm going to Premier Fitness in Mississauga, leaving for BMQ next week.
Hope everything's going good with you!


----------



## PuckChaser

They're running 2 concurrent courses for 291 right now, both filled with pers. CFSCE will run the courses once they have enough people with clearances, that's the biggest backlog. Backlog in PATs means backlog in recruiting.


----------



## TheNewt

Thank you PuckChaser.

This confirmed what I thought was going on. 

Sounds like it is just the waiting game for us Communication Research hopefuls!


----------



## Genaps

I've also just found out I am merit listed for Coms Rsch.

Here's hoping we get some news sometime soon!

Gen


----------



## Rasheed

Thanks to all that replied.  I appreciate the information and advise.  Hope to see you in the near future.  The input gathered gave me an idea of what to expect (if anything) in the weeks.  Thanks again! :nod:


----------



## ward0043

Hey guys and gals , 

I completed my application process as an Infantry Officer back in August. At the end of my interview, I was told that I was exactly what they are looking for, and that my strongest point is my motivation. They also told me that my CFAT scores could be a little better, however they did not recommend me rewriting the test until I find out if I made the cut or not. They also recommended that I try to obtain some real leadership experience. However, when I was contacted at the end of September, I was told that I was put on a merit list as recruitment for the Infantry Officer position had concluded. I asked again if there was anything I should do in the meantime to help advance my file, the Captain in charge of my file told me that my CFAT scores were not bad, and to not worry about them. He also told me (in so many words) that I was high up on the merit list.

So basically my question is, for those of you who are currently merit listed as an infantry officer, what was your experience like? Is everyone (more/less) told the same things that I was?

Thanks for your time, I look forward to hearing your experiences!


p.s. I use the word "they" because I was interviewed by two Captains.


----------



## clarkyo

I was selected a couple weeks ago for the January 2012 BMOQ.  I had my interview in early September and was told that I blew through their standards in all areas but the only thing that I have to worry about is the lack of jobs at the time.  I am also bilingual and have a brother doing the exact same trade in Valcartier so maybe that played a factor in my selection.  He has told me a lot about the trade so I have a good idea what I am getting into.

   If the recruiters told you that you are very competitive they probably are telling you the truth.  If I were you I would just keep patient because with BMOQ 2 months away, selections may not be completed.  I also would not re write the CFAT test.  It would be a disaster is you scored lower!


----------



## ward0043

Congratulations on being accepted Clarkyo! ;D

I am curious as to the trade you were selected for? I was told that Infantry Officer selection was closed until the end of the fiscal year in April (potentially), so while there are still BMOQ's being scheduled, it does not necessarily mean that they are open to the Infantry trade.


----------



## clarkyo

I was selected for Infantry Officer

I was informed in late September/early October there probably were no more positions and then received "The Call" late last month.  Things must have changed.


----------



## kenmnuggas

Mostly the same here, I was told that I scored strangely high on the CFAT for someone who was interested in Infantry Officer. I was also told that there would be no more calls until April
I was merit listed 21 Oct.

Knowing that at least one Infantry O call has gone out makes me that much more excited every time the phone rings.


----------



## ballz

kenmnuggas said:
			
		

> I was told that I scored strangely high on the CFAT for someone who was interested in Infantry Officer.



I hope:

1. He was joking and
2. If he wasn't, you kicked him/her in the junk.


----------



## kenmnuggas

He clarified afterward by telling me that I'd scored in the 96%th percentile, and normally the people who are scoring that high are aiming for engineering or medical positions.
Since my degree is in advertising, I figured he'd meant that it was strange that with a score so high I wasn't eligible for more trades. 
We joked that it turns out I'm smart, just not well educated. Semantic difference!


----------



## estoguy

I'm waiting to continue the process.  Got slowed down by some financial issues I needed to clarify.  The captain from the RC I've been with called me last week and told me that they wouldn't process further until positions had opened up.  He encouraged me to get in contact with them right after the New Year and to remain determined about it.  

The new year is only 2 months away, and believe you me, I'll be making that call in January! 

Stay positive!


----------



## ward0043

Yea i'm not sitting on my thumbs. I've been contacted over a Correctional Officer job, I'm scheduled to write two tests next week. To be honest i'm not sure how I feel about it. I want to join the military, but can I afford to pass up this opportunity?


----------



## Ayrsayle

ward0043 said:
			
		

> Yea i'm not sitting on my thumbs. I've been contacted over a Correctional Officer job, I'm scheduled to write two tests next week. To be honest i'm not sure how I feel about it. I want to join the military, but can I afford to pass up this opportunity?



You should never bank on a job offer from the military until they give you a call. A better question would be - how would you feel if you skipped the opportunity and no military call came?  Unless it is a job you know you will hate, persue what comes your way. 

My .02


----------



## ward0043

Thanks for the input, I agree that I have no choice really. But it is a shitty situation none the less. Should corrections accept me, I honestly don't think it would be a smart idea to accept any potential military offers (even though I'd want to), because even if I get a call it does not mean I will successfully pass the military training. Not to mention, that by leaving corrections shortly after being accepted, I might effectively be burning down that bridge as well. But what can I do but play with the cards i'm dealt


----------



## DogFighting101

ward0043 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input, I agree that I have no choice really. But it is a shitty situation none the less. Should corrections accept me, I honestly don't think it would be a smart idea to accept any potential military offers (even though I'd want to), because even if I get a call it does not mean I will successfully pass the military training. Not to mention, that by leaving corrections shortly after being accepted, I might effectively be burning down that bridge as well. But what can I do but play with the cards I'm dealt



Going by the fact that you stated you had test to write, and that it is in correctional field (I believe you mean prison administration/guard, correct me if I am wrong)  I'm assuming it is a governmental Job. If so, once you have gone through your Probation period (usually 3-6 months) you can request a leave of absence for career enhancement (up to 1 year of LWOP) and still be on the employed list, meaning if you get the call, you could put the job on "hold" and try the military then decide if you want to switch up or not. I currently work in the public service and this is what i have done. It is one of the great things about being unionized.

P.S. If it is at the federal level, expect to wait at least 6 months before you get a call if you pass the test and are "pooled". I forgot i had applied for my current job when i got the call, took them over a year when they told us the calls we're going to be made the month after the interviews we're over.

Edit: Forgot to mention, when on the LWOP, your job will only remain available as long as the term contracts get renewed, if they don't renew then you don't have a job anymore, but either way you wouldn't of had one even if you weren't on LWOP. (Just in case, LWOP = Leave w/o pay)


----------



## ward0043

Thanks for the heads up DogFighting101  !  I believe I passed the tests, but from here it looks like I get to play the waiting game like everyone else  :'(


----------



## DogFighting101

ward0043 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up DogFighting101  !  I believe I passed the tests, but from here it looks like I get to play the waiting game like everyone else  :'(



Most of the waiting when it comes to these jobs is due to the assessment boards, usually the boards are made up of 3 members and most of the time they have thousands of applicants, so the screening process is what takes the longest (we had about 3000 applicants when i applied). Once that is done and you receive the confirmation letter to state you got "screened in" (after the interviews ans possibly more testing), the wait time before you get a job offer Will vary depending on the current budget status for that particular department and/or if they actually still need to fill the positions (some times the lists are only anticipatory postings, which means they are just made in case they would need an employee over the next 2 years). Good luck with the process, hopefully you will get news from either CF or GC asap.


----------



## Donny

Does anybody know how to find out how far down i am on the merit list? When i ask my local recruiting center, they are telling me that they don't have access to see that. I just called the National recruiting center to check and i was told "you have to check with your local CFRC"
Is it something we can never find out?
I am just trying to figure out a wait time. I got merit listed for ACOP few months ago and i didn't get selected on the last week selection. (this is for Jan BMQ)
appreciate if anybody with information


----------



## kenmnuggas

From what I've seen around here, some RCs will tell you and some won't. 
Also from what I've seen around here, there's not a ton you can do with the information even if you have it.


----------



## DogFighting101

To add to the above statement, your "spot" on the merit list doesn't necessarily end up as a job offer, you could be listed in the bottom tiers (or even just below the years intake) and if the trade you applied for is somewhat competitive you might get bumped down everytime a new applicant gets in (if this applicant has better scores on his overall assessment). So even if you were in spot 15 (as an example), the folowing week you could be down to 17-20 and then after that week you could go back up to 12 etc. So it's always a good idea to try and improve your scores (do volunteer work, join a sports team, etc.).

P.S. The numbers don't mean anything, I just used them figuratively.


----------



## CFR FCS

When a selection is made by either the production Officer at a CFRC or at CFRG the merit list is computer generated. Once the selection is started new names added to the merit list will not show up until the list is regenerated. If you are "in the numbers" before the selection runs and there is a vacancy open you will get a job offer. However if there is no opening, no selection. If you are the top of the merit list one day and a new list is generated and you are below the line, you wait. This is further complicated by a national merit list but some occupations are locally selected. You could be the top nationally but there is no vacancy in your CFRC but one in another CFRC they can only select from their people on the list. 
Bottom line is to be the best applicant by a combination of CFAT, education (school marks) and interview results. We are in a serious business so serious preparation for all aspects of the process is required.


----------



## kenmnuggas

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> This is further complicated by a national merit list but some occupations are locally selected. You could be the top nationally but there is no vacancy in your CFRC but one in another CFRC they can only select from their people on the list.



Oh wow. I had no idea this was possible. Does this sort of situation happen often? Or is it just something that could theoretically happen within the system?


----------



## CFR FCS

Yes it can happen quite often but usually the CFRC will let you know if they have vacancies open or not.


----------



## Ayrsayle

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Yes it can happen quite often but usually the CFRC will let you know if they have vacancies open or not.



As an on the ground example:

Our current platoon at St.Jean is mostly Combat arms - I was informed at the time of my application there were only 3 Armour officer spots available, only to find there was 15-17 Armour Officers selected from Central/Eastern Canada (and their selections happened long after I was selected for Infantry). My guess is they assume that since there is a shortage of Armour Officers in the Dragoons (based in Petawawa), they would likely hire Armour officers from that region, as they would be most likely to want to stay in that region.


----------



## TBone22

Donny said:
			
		

> Does anybody know how to find out how far down i am on the merit list? When i ask my local recruiting center, they are telling me that they don't have access to see that. I just called the National recruiting center to check and i was told "you have to check with your local CFRC"
> Is it something we can never find out?
> I am just trying to figure out a wait time. I got merit listed for ACOP few months ago and i didn't get selected on the last week selection. (this is for Jan BMQ)
> appreciate if anybody with information



Welcome to the joke of a process know as Canadian Forces Recruiting.


----------



## PMedMoe

TBone22 said:
			
		

> Welcome to the joke of a process know as Canadian Forces Recruiting.



You still want in, though, don't you?   

I think I can see why you haven't been called yet.  :


----------



## Eye In The Sky

TBone22 said:
			
		

> Welcome to the joke of a process know as Canadian Forces Recruiting.



Well, I've heard the hiring process at this location is somewhat more streamlined.  You could alway give them a try if the CF doesn't hire you as fast as you think you should be.  

Uniformed service is uniformed service afterall....isn't it??


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> As an on the ground example:
> 
> Our current platoon at St.Jean is mostly Combat arms - I was informed at the time of my application there were only 3 Armour officer spots available, only to find there was 15-17 Armour Officers selected from Central/Eastern Canada (and their selections happened long after I was selected for Infantry). My guess is they assume that since there is a shortage of Armour Officers in the Dragoons (based in Petawawa), they would likely hire Armour officers from that region, as they would be most likely to want to stay in that region.



I don't think thats actually fact, just so follow-on readers don't fall victim to guesstimates and speculation.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I don't think thats actually fact, just so follow-on readers don't fall victim to guesstimates and speculation.



Was the speculation given to me by staff here - but you are completely correct, it is speculation as opposed to fact.  Seems to make sense though, until I hear something more solid.


----------



## Deelo

Donny said:
			
		

> I am just trying to figure out a wait time. I got merit listed for ACOP few months ago and i didn't get selected on the last week selection. (this is for Jan BMQ)
> appreciate if anybody with information



I am also currently merit listed but was not selected in 2011.  Through reading the countless other threads offering advice to would-be CF members, I have come to the following conclusion: 

As each trade has a uniquely competitive merit list, other applicants can always "bump you down" if they have a superior application. With this in mind, it stands to reason that an applicant should worry less about how they compare to other applicants at a given time, and worry more about themselves.  In my opinion, the key is to constantly improve one's own application in an attempt to keep oneself at the top of said merit list. Secondly to improvement, patience is also important. 

With regards to my application, I'm going to learn another language whilst I wait to be selected. Remember, we are not owed a job by the CF simply because we applied. If we receive the call it is because the CF _WANTS US_. 

My  :2c:


----------



## aesop081

Deelo said:
			
		

> an applicant should worry less about how they compare to other applicants at a given time, and worry more about themselves.



 :goodpost:


----------



## Scott

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :goodpost:



Yeah, and from a potential recruit...I thought I felt a disturbance in The Force.

Deelo, you have to tell us, what is your opinion on being allowed your iPhone during BMQ? I can assure you we are dying to know.


----------



## aesop081

Scott said:
			
		

> Yeah, and from a potential recruit...I thought I felt a disturbance in The Force.



Combined with a compliment from me..........you know something is wrong.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

:nod:


----------



## Deelo

Scott said:
			
		

> Deelo, you have to tell us, what is your opinion on being allowed your iPhone during BMQ? I can assure you we are dying to know.



I could go with or without. While it would be nice to have regular visual contact with my wife via FaceTime, access to my iPhone won't be on the top of my priority list when I do receive a scheduled date for BMQ. I'm looking forward to going on course, keeping my lips buttoned tight and learning from those who know. If my best chance to learn is by going without my beloved iPhone, then so be it. In truth, I believe electronics to be in the same boat as any other distraction, ie the opposite sex, alcohol, etc. If one can put station jobs, personal tasks, and the general welfare of his/her platoon ahead of these distractions, I believe they will be in good stead on course. Then again, having never actually BEEN on a military course myself, this is speculation at it's finest.

More of my cents.


----------



## Deelo

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Combined with a compliment from me..........you know something is wrong.



Thank you for the support.


----------



## Wilamanjaro

I am a little unclear about the "merit list."

If I am "merit listed", am I put on a waiting list for each trade that I have applied for? Can I be merit listed for one trade and not the others even though I am qualified and the trades are open?

My situation:

I was merit listed a year ago, not sure for which trade, or if for all 3. I have since changed my 3rd choice to a different trade and rearranged my trade priorities. My CFAT score is high enough that I do not have to re-write, I do, however, need to do a new interview,  which has been scheduled. Considering the interview goes well, will I be merit listed and have the year of "merit list time/seniority" applied to the new trade? Will it start at square one?

I am hoping that I will be considered for my new choice for this April's selection. I am almost considering removing the second and third choice, but I do not want to spend another year or more waiting around at my tired old job.


----------



## AGD

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> "merit list time/seniority"



No such thing. If someone comes along who is better qualified than you for the trade, you move down the list, and that person gets in ahead of you.

Consequently, it is possible that you can move straight to the top of the merit list for your new trade selection, depending on how your interview goes and who else is on the list. It's all up to you and what you've done to improve your application over the past year.


----------



## Nichfour

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> I have since changed my 3rd choice to a different trade and rearranged my trade priorities.



The recruiting center does not hold a priority on your three choices, the three choices you have chosen are all considered your number one choice.


----------



## tanman89

Also if you've been on the merit list make sure you check on your medical as well to make sure its fine, I know some people say its good for 2 years but I was told just like the merit listing your medical is only good for 1 year and then you just have to go in for a little update medical. Wouldn't want them to say oh well we would love to merit list you but your medical needs redone then youd have to wait to schedule that and then be merit listed.


Just my  :2c:

Best of luck this year


----------



## Deelo

Nichfour said:
			
		

> The recruiting center does not hold a priority on your three choices, the three choices you have chosen are all considered your number one choice.



Actually I have been informed otherwise by my file manager and all staff I have spoken to at the RC that is processing my application. I have been told that your assigned order of trade preference actually DOES matter. Where did you get your information?


----------



## Nichfour

Every recruiter I have spoken to about this subject at both the National recruiting center in north bay and in London Ontario have told me the order is of no consequence. I would give you the names of every recruiter in order but for fear of having their email filled with the same question over and over by people on this forum I will not name drop.  :-X

Again this is just what i have been told by 2 recruiters in London and 2 in North bay I have never heard the contrary. I didn't call and ask the same question four times but in answering some other questions I had the recruiters were quick to reassure me that order held no bearing as a follow up to the questions I had about my application. 

If someone could shed some light on the true nature of the subject with more experience than an "applicant" like myself I'd be more than happy to take that information into account.

regards


----------



## The_Falcon

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> I am a little unclear about the "merit list."
> 
> If I am "merit listed", am I put on a waiting list for each trade that I have applied for? Can I be merit listed for one trade and not the others even though I am qualified and the trades are open?



You are merit listed for all trades that you selected and are qualified for. 



			
				Nichfour said:
			
		

> Every recruiter I have spoken to about this subject at both the National recruiting center in north bay and in London Ontario have told me the order is of no consequence. I would give you the names of every recruiter in order but for fear of having their email filled with the same question over and over by people on this forum I will not name drop.  :-X
> 
> Again this is just what i have been told by 2 recruiters in London and 2 in North bay I have never heard the contrary. I didn't call and ask the same question four times but in answering some other questions I had the recruiters were quick to reassure me that order held no bearing as a follow up to the questions I had about my application.
> 
> If someone could shed some light on the true nature of the subject with more experience than an "applicant" like myself I'd be more than happy to take that information into account.
> 
> regards



It doesn't really matter per se to CFRG, you can be selected and offered a position for your 2nd and 3rd choice over your higher choice(s) for any number of reasons.  When the file manager calls to tell you about the job offer you can simply tell them you are declining and holding out for your higher choice.  A note is made on your decision and you go back to playing the waiting game.


----------



## Deelo

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Nichfour

I just got off the phone with a recruiter and wanted to double check the nature of my earlier assumptions, and make sure I didn't give any false information. It is true that the RC tries to give you your first choice (so there is some order value) but lets say for example, recruit A is applying for infantry, combat eng and crewman. Recruit B is applying for Combat eng, crewman and ACIS Tech. 

If recruit A's main choice (infanteer) is not processing applications at the time when combat eng is processing than both applicants would be held in the same regard and recruit B would not hold any priority derived from having combat eng as his/her 1st choice trade. So at the same time yes trade choices do hold bearing for the individual in terms of, the RC will try to give you your first choice trade, but when it comes to what trades are actually processing applications the order will not matter when comparing who is more suitable for the trade regardless of what order you chose your trades. 

Just wanted to get my facts straightened out sorry for any miss communication, I stand corrected in some regards due to the fault of my own interpretation but the main point is the order wont effect your status for any trades in terms of priority with the RC. 

Now if all 3 of both recruit A and B's trades were open and processing I'm not sure what would happen in terms of ordered priority, but I'm sure it would be a simple answer along the lines of the RC would try to process you for your first choice trade but if something were to happen such as not scoring high enough on your CFAT or the trade closing during processing the same rules would apply, i.e that the order in which you chose the trades would hold no bearing and you would be processed for your second choice without penalty providing you still meet the standard for that trade. Again I don't know for sure that is just what I imagine would happen if someone knows better than please correct my ignorance. 

Regards and sorry if I am just repeating what you posted Hatchet Man and Deelo and just rewording it, I just want to make sure I am clear on the subject and anyone else who reads into the merit list will get their questions answered through the search function.


----------



## The_Falcon

You aren't processed for any one trade. You are processed for suitablity in the CF, based on all trades you have selected and are qualified and M/L'ed for (if you don't qualify for it, you won't be M/Led for it, if say a trade is closed or is about to close, you may or may not be M/L'ed it depends on what direction the RC has recieved from higher.)  You kinda overthinking things.  The order of priority only really has an influence if you happen to get offers for more than one trade, it doesn't really effect how you're merit listed or how you are assessed.  Its basically a guide so the RC's know what trades you really want, and if you happen to get offers for more than one trade, they will present an offer for your highest choice.


----------



## Nichfour

Okay thank you for the knowledge much appreciated


----------



## Wilamanjaro

tanman89 said:
			
		

> I was told just like the merit listing your medical is only good for 1 year and then you just have to go in for a little update medical.



Spoke to a recruiter today, she mentioned that the medical is good for two years. With some trades however, like pilot, the medical will expire after only a year.


----------



## The_Falcon

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> Spoke to a recruiter today, she mentioned that the medical is good for two years. With some trades however, like pilot, the medical will expire after only a year.



Intersting I am going to get clarification on this tomorrow.  It might be a regional thing.


----------



## Deelo

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> Spoke to a recruiter today, she mentioned that the medical is good for two years. With some trades however, like pilot, the medical will expire after only a year.



Agreed, Hatchet Man, I've heard numerous times from my RC that the medical is only good for a year, regardless of trade choice.


----------



## cnobbs84

I have been merit listed for 9 months but going thru the process for 1.5 years... after a year u have to redo everything.. medical background check etc


----------



## The_Falcon

cnobbs84 said:
			
		

> I have been merit listed for 9 months but going thru the process for 1.5 years... after a year u have to redo everything.. medical background check etc



Which is how it should be.  One standard across the board, keeps applicants like you from getting all confused.


----------



## The_Falcon

Confirmed Part 1 medicals are valid for 1 year, Part 2 medicals are valid for 2 years.


----------



## maple360

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Confirmed Part 1 medicals are valid for 1 year, Part 2 medicals are valid for 2 years.



Part two medical? I thought it was just one medical that lasts for a year before you have to update.


----------



## The_Falcon

maple360 said:
			
		

> Part two medical? I thought it was just one medical that lasts for a year before you have to update.



Well there is one medical but there are 2 parts to it.


----------



## Wilamanjaro

Part 2 medicals? I've done eyesight, hearing, pushups and stuff while she listened to my lungs or something. Granted, the lady I spoke with seems new at the RC, I've never dealt with her before. The way she put it was, I will call you back in 5 minutes if you need to do a new medical after a year, I WON'T call back if you don't. Either way, I have an interview on monday because I changed one of my trades. I will get some more information then.


----------



## The_Falcon

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> Part 2 medicals? I've done eyesight, hearing, pushups and stuff while she listened to my lungs or something. Granted, the lady I spoke with seems new at the RC, I've never dealt with her before. The way she put it was, I will call you back in 5 minutes if you need to do a new medical after a year, I WON'T call back if you don't. Either way, I have an interview on monday because I changed one of my trades. I will get some more information then.



I don't think I can edit my previous reply, but the whole Part 1,2,3 medical is basically the different stages.  Part 1 you do the medical.  Part 2, the senior med tech/PA at the RC give you thumbs up thumbs down, part 3 is where your info is forwarded to a Medical Officer for the final say on whether you are fit/unfit.  This is usually the longest part to wait for.


----------



## AudiR8

I'd like to start off as saying hi to the members of this site. As well as i have searched for answers regarding my question, although sadly still a little confused as to the most correct answer.

I have been placed on the Merit List as of Tuesday for Reserve. Being Merit Listed in my perspective is once you are Merit Listed, you're guaranteed a job but it is just a matter of when you will get the job, it can take 1 week, 1 month, 1 year, but you eventually will get a job offer. Is my perspective on it correct or am i in denial lol?

Thank you very much!


----------



## seawolf

my understanding of how it works is different.

my understanding that the merit list is a list of everyone they feel is qualified to do the job, with the person at the top being the most qualified. They then of course as jobs come up - pull people from the list for offers top to bottom.

The issue is that as every new person gets added to the list it could move you down if they score better (combo of CFAT, experience, and interview).

Even if i am #1 on the list today...i could be #50 by the time jobs open. 

I assume this is why the CF is starting to only process people when jobs are open in their trades of choice.

That said...being on the merit list is clearly better then not being on it....lol


----------



## AudiR8

Thank Seawolf!

If anyone else  would like to add something or has any input , i would love to know.


----------



## aesop081

AudiR8 said:
			
		

> once you are Merit Listed, you're guaranteed a job



No, you are not.


----------



## AudiR8

Thanks CDN, Meh, i had a feeling i was in denial  ;D

One more thing, they wont Merit List you unless there are positions available right? and lets say they have 10 positions available, and top 10 from the Merit List gets a job offer what happens to the other Merit List members, are they taken off it and told to re-apply next year? what happens most of the time in this case?


----------



## seawolf

other merit list members stay on the merit list.

Some people are on it a few weeks....others months...others years...others give up or try for other trades before being selected...


----------



## AudiR8

Thank you both for your input, i really do appreciate it! hopefully i can return the favor one of these days!


----------



## mmmjon

You don't get taken off the Merit List, but you have to update your interview and medical are only valid for 12 months (someone confirm this please), therefore if you don't update or fail the new medical/interview, you will be taken off.


----------



## jordonoakley

I know there is the other thread about different times between things like the medical and cfat, but i wanted to know straight up how long has it been since you guys have been merit listed?


----------



## Gbert84

On July 13th I'll have been merit listed for 1 year. I've heard of people waiting longer. Wait times depend on many things.


----------



## jeffb

And I know a guy who was enrolled 1 week after dropping off his application. Just because wait times are long right now does not always mean they will be that way.


----------



## jordonoakley

Gbert for what trade ?


----------



## Gbert84

Communicator Research Operator


----------



## Shiggalowe

I don't think I was on the list for very long, I'd have to say three, maybe four weeks. However, there's no sure fire way to know how long you're going to be sitting on the list. Some people can spend years waiting for a call, while others land one in just a few months. There's a number of factors that influence time on the merit list. The trade you applied for could be highly competitive and there might be people ahead of you who are viewed as more competitive for the position. My understanding is that you can also be pushed down the list if someone more competitive is placed on it after you have been, it's not first come first serve.


----------



## antonovic.aleksanadar

jordonoakley said:
			
		

> I know there is the other thread about different times between things like the medical and cfat, but i wanted to know straight up how long has it been since you guys have been merit listed?



I had my interview on April 4th and am getting sworn in on July 4th. My suggestion is to keep making your application more competitive while you wait for the call. 

Good luck.


----------



## Karate

I have yet to be selected for my CFAT, like previous people have stated it depends on a lot of factors. When I asked the recruiter I called last week he stated that the main reason is mostly because there are individuals with a more competitive application so they will obviously be selected first before anyone else. Also he told me that there is a certain amount of applicants they can process per week, so just keep calling them every month or so to check up on things. You can also do some background training to increase the score on your application to make it more competitive, night school, extra job training..every little bit helps.

And as I've been told many time before, "Now its the easy part, all you need to do is just hurry up and wait."


----------



## PMedMoe

Call me nit picky, but isn't this thread just another version of the Application Process Samples thread?   ???


----------



## abejackson

Hi.
What does it mean to be "merit listed?"
Thank you.


----------



## Scoobydude

I have been merit listed since June 22nd


----------



## estoguy

abejackson said:
			
		

> Hi.
> What does it mean to be "merit listed?"
> Thank you.



Means you are on the list that they select people from.  Its not a guarantee you'll get an offer, but if you aren't on it, you won't be selected for that trade.


----------



## madllama

Gbert84 said:
			
		

> On July 13th I'll have been merit listed for 1 year. I've heard of people waiting longer. Wait times depend on many things.



I've been merit listed for comm rsch for about the same time (perhaps a little longer, I can't remember exactly when I was merrit listed). I also got a call today saying that I'll need to redo my interview and medical; that doesn't seem like a very encouraging sign.


----------



## estoguy

Knowing someone who was int he process for awhile, I believe after a year, your medical has to be redone if you haven't been selected.  

Not sure about the interview.  My guess would be to see what you've been up to in the last 12 months, and to reevaluate you.  If you have doing new things that would benefit your being selected since your first, make sure you mention them.

Be positive!  :nod:


----------



## Gbert84

As I understand the medical is only valid for one year.  Last I spoke with my file manager he also told me I would be scheduled for an updated interview and medical.


----------



## madllama

estoguy said:
			
		

> Knowing someone who was int he process for awhile, I believe after a year, your medical has to be redone if you haven't been selected.
> 
> Not sure about the interview.  My guess would be to see what you've been up to in the last 12 months, and to reevaluate you.  If you have doing new things that would benefit your being selected since your first, make sure you mention them.
> 
> Be positive!  :nod:



I knew about the requirement to redo the medical and interview (I was actually surprised that I hadn't been contacted earlier since they're both a few months out of date), but what got me was the timing. I heard that some selections for the trade I'm applying for were scheduled for around this time so when I got the call from the recruiting centre I was primed to hear that I would be getting a job, thus the extra disappointment.

You're right about the interview. My first interview was my chance to prove to the CF that I'm worthy (or worthier than my peers) to be selected for a job, and I failed in that.  This time I'll be better prepared.

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## abejackson

estoguy said:
			
		

> Means you are on the list that they select people from.  Its not a guarantee you'll get an offer, but if you aren't on it, you won't be selected for that trade.



Thank you.

Another question: Is it possible to be selected without being listed on the merit list?


----------



## KingofKeys

abejackson said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> Another question: Is it possible to be selected without being listed on the merit list?



Yes. They call it the you-did-not-make-the-cut-list.


----------



## ttlbmg

I think you're asking if you can be selected without being merited listed first, right? No, you are merit listed firstly, then selections are made based on those people currently on the merit list.


----------



## mmmjon

Been Merit Listed since Feb 2012, for Combat Engineer.


----------



## therickiness

i been merited for like 2 days. I interviewed in one week and got an offer the next week for armoured DEO, if i remembered correctly. Extra long merit waiting = didnt make the cut  .


----------



## SentryMAn

The Merit list is NOT a First in First out list if I remember right?  You may have been on the list for a year and get bumped by a guy that was listed yesterday.


----------



## agc

Yes, depending on the ratio of applicants to positions available.


----------



## The_Falcon

agc said:
			
		

> Yes, depending on the ratio of applicants to positions available.



No depending your interview score, thats what determines your spot on the list.


----------



## SJA

Merit listed beginning of June. Man these months have been going by slow... Has anyone got any updates on NCM-SEP decisions?


----------



## Slintbob

Merit Listed since last November.


----------



## navy123

I have been merit listed since August 10th 2012. Selections for one of the trades I've picked is on September 5th 2012, lets hope I made the cut!!


----------



## Waters81

Merit listed since June.14th.2012 for Infantry, Combat Engineer & Construction Technician...in that order. Received an offer for construction tech two weeks ago but declined the offer hoping for an offer from my first two choices. May have made a big mistake on that one, but who knows. We'll see how things turn out.


----------



## Nic22Bast

I'm on the merit list since 2 days! The Lieutenant said i have a competitive file. I hope to get an offer in couples first month of the year 2013.


----------



## Ducam

Hello All,

I am still waiting for my security check and references to be called but I was wondering if anyone knows how long the merit lists are for Infantry, Armoured and Artillery soldier?

Once/if I am merit listed could the recruitment centre tell me where I stand on the merit list?

I am just trying to figure out what the likelihood of me attending BMQ for any of the above listed trades may be for this coming July or August.


----------



## ModlrMike

The Combat Arms are overborne; it might be a long wait.


----------



## Davidson22

Ducam said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> I am still waiting for my security check and references to be called but I was wondering if anyone knows how long the merit lists are for Infantry, Armoured and Artillery soldier?
> 
> Once/if I am merit listed could the recruitment centre tell me where I stand on the merit list?
> 
> I am just trying to figure out what the likelihood of me attending BMQ for any of the above listed trades may be for this coming July or August.



Your best bet would be just to ask your recruiter. I know that response gets said a lot and I am applying for avn and avs but after my interview we went over the positions available, the merit list and where I will sit on the list when my application is finished.


----------



## Ducam

I figured that my best bet would be to ask my recruiter.

I was just thinking that maybe someone on this forum might have an answer before I go bugging my recruiter again.

Thanks


----------



## Ducam

Additionally, during my interview I was informed of how many people they were hiring for each position I am applying for and it seemed high but I have no idea where I may sit on the merit list, I was told I am competitive though.

For Infantry it was something like 170 people being hired this year. I can't remember how many for the other trades but I know it was in the 100's.


----------



## TYLERgibson

Hurry up and wait. Get used to hearing that  anyways I know that my platoon and its two sister platoons had about 80+ artillery. Either way goodluck.


----------



## DAA

Your recruiter really can't provide you with any valuable information when they are asked this question.  If you asked the question on Monday and the recruiter said "Your 10th on the list" and we are hiring 20, then that answer is only good for "Monday".

Two weeks later, your position may or may not change as they are "adding" applicants to the Merit List daily.  Which is why they will normally only say that you are "competitive".  

Think about how you would feel if your recruiter gave you that information, got your hopes up and then you never got a job offer?


----------



## Ducam

I see what you mean. My recruiter did tell me to just be patient as they do not hire everyone at once.

I am not very interested in getting in for Artillery as I am for Infantry or Armoured. 

I'm thinking that since, as you said DAA, the selection for my trades isn't till mid - late May that my references will be contacted before selection and I will be merit listed then.

Still would be nice to be in BMQ by July as I see they have listed two dates so far and I'm sure that once they update the site further it will show 2 more BMQ start dates in July.

I'm going down to the RC with a friend next week so she can hand in her paperwork so maybe I can get some more information at that time.


----------



## Ducam

For anyone wondering I was informed by Toronto RC that they do not contact you to let you know you have been merit listed.

Just an FYI if you are expecting a call that you have been listed.


----------



## C-Aitchison

Ducam said:
			
		

> For anyone wondering I was informed by Toronto RC that they do not contact you to let you know you have been merit listed.
> 
> Just an FYI if you are expecting a call that you have been listed.



However, they will tell you if you are merit listed if you call and ask.


----------



## The_Falcon

Ducam said:
			
		

> I see what you mean. My recruiter did tell me to just be patient as they do not hire everyone at once.
> 
> I am not very interested in getting in for Artillery as I am for Infantry or Armoured.
> 
> I'm thinking that since, as you said DAA, the selection for my trades isn't till mid - late May that my references will be contacted before selection and I will be merit listed then.
> 
> Still would be nice to be in BMQ by July as I see they have listed two dates so far and I'm sure that once they update the site further it will show 2 more BMQ start dates in July.
> 
> I'm going down to the RC with a friend next week so she can hand in her paperwork so maybe I can get some more information at that time.



You Ref's will be contacted whenever the file manager responsible for submitting files to GARDA, submits your file to them and they call your references. 



			
				Ducam said:
			
		

> For anyone wondering I was informed by Toronto RC that they do not contact you to let you know you have been merit listed.
> 
> Just an FYI if you are expecting a call that you have been listed.



That applies for pretty much every recruiting centre.  I explained why in another post.


----------



## SimonM

Hey guys,

Today was my interview which was the last step left to do in my application process. It went quite well and im very happy with my results. After the interview i was told that i was not on the "merit list". What does this mean exactly?? 

Thx. 

P.S. im joining the Reg infantry
P.P.S sorry if this question has been asked efore, i looked in the prior posts and got tired after 3 pages


----------



## George Wallace

ASKED TOO MANY TIMES BEFORE!


TOPIC LOCKED AND GOING TO TRASH.


----------



## Overmorrow

Newly retired (7 months ago) Cpl from the RCR and in the re-enlistment phase. I tried getting a hold of the National headquarters recruiting centre but they seem to be harder to get in touch with than someone dodging collections.

I recently applied to re-enlist to my old occupation and received the go ahead. I completed the entire process(application, interview,medical,etc) and was told they had to do the PLAR and that would take some time. I called friday and the recruiter in charge of the processing department asked me a couple questions and thought it was weird that I was not put on the merit list yet and did so that very moment.

My questions are: Now being placed on the merit list, would this mean the PLAR has been completed?
                             Having completed 6 years in with specialty courses,medals and such, does that apply to the meriting of my re-enlistment and seen more than just skilled or am I being processed/ranked as a regular application competitor?(interview,medical,aptitude,education)


thank you for any insight given.


----------



## SentryMAn

You will need to have the PLAR complete prior to being on the merit list.
Your plar will take eons to have completed, mine took from August 2012-February 2013 and I was told I could not be merit listed until my PLAR was complete as the clerk would have their "knuckles rapped" if they did.

It took a VERY VERY VERY nice person on this board(I'll let them chime in if they want too) to even get my PLAR back in that time frame since it wasn't initially sent and had to be re-sent I think 3 times in total. I had a lot of different information supplied to me from my CFRC, to the point where I almost gave up the hope of serving once again.

FYI: 
I was reserves and released to Sup-R list and enrolled in RegF.  Applied for RegF in Dec-2011, JUST being sworn in this coming May.


----------



## Overmorrow

Well I guess the recruiter on my end is going to get his knucks rapped because he said he added me to the merit list that very moment

I don't know how the process goes for reserves to reg but I can only assume it would be slightly more simple to re-enlist to my old job especially it being under a year.

now I know Infantry is in the closed occupation phase and an intelligent Mcpl at the national headquarters level inquired about my application which received approval months ago I would think the PLAR would just be looking at my MPRR, seeing that my courses are up to date and passing it along.


----------



## DAA

Overmorrow said:
			
		

> Well I guess the recruiter on my end is going to get his knucks rapped because he said he added me to the merit list that very moment      :rofl:
> 
> I don't know how the process goes for reserves to reg but I can only assume it would be slightly more simple to re-enlist to my old job especially it being under a year.
> 
> now I know Infantry is in the closed occupation phase and an intelligent Mcpl at the national headquarters level inquired about my application which received approval months ago I would think the PLAR would just be looking at my MPRR, seeing that my courses are up to date and passing it along.



Now that's funny!  Your trying to get back in after being out for only a short period of time.  If your recruiter adds you to the Merit List, that now means, that you are back in competition with all the other CF applicants applying for Infmn.

They only needed to contact the Infmn CM (RCR) and request a Posn #.  The RCR CM would review your files and it is entirely up to them to decide.  If it is a favourable response then, you have to wait for the PLAR results to come back and I can only assume that the reason behind the PLAR is because when you released you transferred over to the Supp Reserve.  And like SentryMan says, it may take sometime and you need to watch that process like a hawk!!!

So in a sense, your Recruiter didn't do you any favours....other than possibly getting their knuckles wrapped and delaying your return to the CF!


----------



## Overmorrow

I didn't join/transfer to the reserves.

I was only going off what the recruiter had told me.

but thanks for the info
cheers


----------



## DAA

Overmorrow said:
			
		

> I didn't join/transfer to the reserves.
> I was only going off what the recruiter had told me.
> but thanks for the info
> cheers



Read my post again.  It is in response to what YOU posted based on the information you provided.  I think I am pretty good at reading posts, so when I replied, it was based on "your" situation.

If I had  :2c:  for everytime I heard or seen the statement of "what the recruiter had told me", I would be rich and so would everyone else!

Had nothing to do with Reserves, etc.....had everything to do with "return to Reg F Svc after being out for less than 5 years"...

Edit -  I almost forgot....if you did NOT transfer to the Supp Res when you released, then there is NO requirement for a PLAR.  Being on the Supp Res automatically triggers a PLAR while releasing outright doesn't.


----------



## RectorCR

I was wondering if anyone knew the significance of being merit listed. I found out last week I've been merit listed (DEO Infantry Officer). I've read a variety of different things on the forum of what it means. Some saying that everyone is ranked equally and it's a matter of when you were put on the list and positions being open. Some saying that there is a ranking system. Anyone want to clarify?


----------



## SimonM

Afrer compiling all the scores from all your tests, you've been put on a list of people from which they'll pick those who get offered a job.


----------



## JM2345

There is definitely a ranking system. That's why competitiveness matters, and if you really want your position, keep updating your education/leadership experience/volunteering and tell the recruiting center staff so they can update your file and potentially move you up higher on the list.


----------



## mariomike

RectorCR said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone knew the significance of being merit listed.



Asked and answered many times.

What is merit list??  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110337.0


----------



## RectorCR

JM2345 said:
			
		

> There is definitely a ranking system. That's why competitiveness matters, and if you really want your position, keep updating your education/leadership experience/volunteering and tell the recruiting center staff so they can update your file and potentially move you up higher on the list.



When I called and found out that I've been merit listed I also asked to update my resume and he said it didn't matter...


----------



## JM2345

RectorCR said:
			
		

> When I called and found out that I've been merit listed I also asked to update my resume and he said it didn't matter...



Well updating resume and updating qualifications/application are very different things to different people. If I was him, I would assume you mean to tell them where you are currently employed or something like that, and he probably wouldn't care where you are currently employed. So, I can't say why you got that answer, but I am sure competitiveness counts. The person who told you that may also know something that we don't know about your file.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

RectorCR said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone knew the significance of being merit listed. I found out last week I've been merit listed (DEO Infantry Officer). I've read a variety of different things on the forum of what it means. Some saying that everyone is ranked equally and it's a matter of when you were put on the list and positions being open. Some saying that there is a ranking system. Anyone want to clarify?





			
				RectorCR said:
			
		

> When I called and found out that I've been merit listed I also asked to update my resume and he said it didn't matter...



The "ranking system," as you mentioned, refers to one's total applicant score. All applicants are _not_ ranked equally.  After all of your application components have been completed the individual receives an overall score, which then determines their placement on the merit list for that trade.

It's important to note that place/type of employment can have a _definite_ impact on one's applicant score depending on the applicable trade.  There are several trades where current/active placements coupled with previous employment experience count highly towards that portion of your score.  If you feel you'd like to update something since your interview that will be beneficial towards your competitiveness, speak directly to your MCC/file manager. If the update requires additional steps (i.e. occasionally changes require an applicant meeting in person, rather than simply a telephone update) then you'll be informed.  On the other hand, if the new updates don't affect your score, you'll be told also.


----------



## Secord91

Hello everyone, it's been a few weeks that I have been merit listed for a Med Tech position but I haven't received a call or email about starting basic and I know the next BMQ starts on July 8th. I was wondering if anyone has gotten any calls or emails for a job offer, I'm just trying to see where I stand because they won't tell me where I am on the list. I would appreciate any answers people could give. Thank you. (I do know people can be merit listed for years and thats my worry haha)


----------



## BeyondTheNow

An applicant can sit on the merit-list for a substantial amount of time....and _never_ get a job offer, unfortunately.  There are many threads about how the merit-list works that should help if you have more questions.


A couple to get you started;

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105998.0
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/110801.0


----------



## mariomike

Secord91 said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to see where I stand because they won't tell me where I am on the list.



From two months ago.

"Merit List Position

Your recruiter really can't provide you with any valuable information when they are asked this question.  If you asked the question on Monday and the recruiter said "Your 10th on the list" and we are hiring 20, then that answer is only good for "Monday".

Two weeks later, your position may or may not change as they are "adding" applicants to the Merit List daily.  Which is why they will normally only say that you are "competitive".  

Think about how you would feel if your recruiter gave you that information, got your hopes up and then you never got a job offer?";

Reply #6
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110092/post-1222363#msg1222363


----------



## Secord91

Alright thanks guys, mainly wanted to post this to see if people had started getting calls for basic or to see if no one started getting calls. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Ducam

Go check out the application process samples thread. It will give you some idea of how long people wait on the merit list before being offered a job.

I was merit listed on May 17th and got my offer for Infantry on June 6th. Mine was quick but everyone is different and every trade is different


----------



## Cbbmtt

If you are wondering if people got the call, check this thread called BMQ July 8th.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110653.0.html


----------



## Secord91

Thank you that helps alot! Also is there a minimum time that they have to give you before basic to prepare? Like a minimum of 2 weeks or something?


----------



## Cbbmtt

You have 10 days as per www.forces.ca to make your decision after getting the offer. You could be leaving right away or given a date in the near future. Every case from what I've read is different.


----------



## bulldog24

My RC has been out of commission for awhile now due to a move, so I haven't been able to contact them directly but I called another RC to find out if I'm been Merit Listed or not.  Turns out I am Merit Listed, and the recruiter said I should hear from them soon.  He rushed me off the phone before I could ask what exactly he meant by that... does anyone know if they would call if I wasn't selected, or only if I was? Also, since my RC is out of commission, does anyone know if another RC will call or am I waiting until they are up again to hear anything? It's been a little frustrating being in the dark without being able to communicate with my file manager, any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Cbbmtt

You can't really get a different answer than you will hear from them soon regarding being merit listed. They can't give you an exact date, so that's a pretty awesome response. I would call back maybe in a couple weeks. This is all my opinion of course, but I've read on this site people that have waited a while after being merit listed.


----------



## Loachman

Locked.

This has all been hashed out before.


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Good day staff and members,
I have officially been merit listed for my reserve unit and was told that they sent my file to the unit but need some paper work back from them. I am abit confused on that part as I was nervous to go more in depth with the recruiter afraid of annoying him. How long am i expecting to get a call to swear in from this point?


----------



## mariomike

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> How long am i expecting to get a call to swear in from this point?



"The merit listing works as per the post below.

How long it takes depends upon where you end up on that list, how many applicants there are for your chosen trade, and how many positions are "open" to be filled in that trade.

There is no set answer."

Merit List?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12776/post-706881.html#msg706881
Reply #90


----------



## Mantho92

Hello,
this may or may not be a silly question however, I was told by a friend of mine who did the application process a few years back that, once merit listed you are on the waiting list for your trade. He then went on to tell me however, that if I do not get chosen during the summer months to start basic I have to wait another year before they begin selection again.
This caught me a bit off guard only because the Lieutenant who did my interview told me selection happens year round for Regular Force applicants. 
I was just hoping someone could clarify for me. I hope what I wrote makes sense and someone can put my mind at ease.
Thank you


----------



## PMedMoe

Try some reading here: The Merit List Mega Thread

The Reg F does recruit year round.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

All trades are not alike in terms of when (or the frequency in which) they conduct their intake. Yes, there are certain periods when, overall, more applicants are being recruited for a variety of jobs and when many or most trades are closed and _not_ accepting new applicants at all, but it varies.

If you are curious about your specific job selections, your best bet is to speak to your MCC/file manager and not listen to your friend. His experience may very well be completely different than what yours will be.

As well, you'll find a lot of info in the Recruiting forum to help you with this and any other questions you might have.  Good luck.


----------



## Aryabarzine

Hi everyone :nod:, my name is Dean and I have been trying to join the regular commissioned forces for a while now :cdnsalute:. I was informed last week that I had been Merit listed .

Does anyone here know how long this "waiting game" can typically last :waiting:. I basically need to have a rough idea as to just how long I have to wait or should I keep calling the recruiting office and badger them for an answer :clubinhand:?

Any and all help will be greatly appreciate .


----------



## mariomike

Aryabarzine said:
			
		

> Does anyone here know how long this "waiting game" can typically last



This may help.

The Merit List Mega Thread of Questions  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12776.0.html


----------



## dapachec

Since the previous reply covered the merit list, I'll cover the badgering.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIyixC9NsLI

Best of luck.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

** deleted, a forum member was kind enough to PM me some info on current CFRC/CFRG 'realities'. **


----------



## Newguy1

I heard in 2012 there were 30,000 applications. Anyone know or care to guess how many you think actually made it to the merit listing of those 30,000?


----------



## amills990

My guess is 4-6k out of 30k


----------



## mark1993

Hey everyone, I have a quick question. I am joining the reserves with the Queen's own Rifles and have been merit listed. When I talked with a recruiting officer about what this means for the reserves, he said being merit listed in the reserves means I am in for sure. I still haven't gotten a call saying when I will start, but I know that BMQ will start in November. I was later told my spot on the list is around 60, combined with all the other units. Does anyone know if that means there is a chance I won't get to start BMQ this November and have to wait until next year's BMQ course?


----------



## mark1993

Hey everyone, I have a quick question. I am joining the reserves with the Queen's own Rifles and have been merit listed. When I talked with a recruiting officer about what this means for the reserves, he said being merit listed in the reserves means I am in for sure. I still haven't gotten a call saying when I will start, but I know that BMQ will start in November. I was later told my spot on the list is around 60, combined with all the other units. Does anyone know if that means there is a chance I won't get to start BMQ this November and have to wait until next year's BMQ course?


----------



## Tape

It's just a waiting game - I'm on it as well, but for a different unit in the GTA. Be patient, the time will come. Also, I was told by the person who was interviewing me that being on the merit list does not mean absolute guarantee in for the Reserves.


----------



## Aryabarzine

:cdnsalute:

Thank you all kindly for your help and assistance.


----------



## mark1993

Okay, thanks a lot! Do you know around when we should get the call if we do get selected? And will they notify us if we haven't been selected? I just hope everything goes well and we can both start in November!


----------



## Tape

mark1993 said:
			
		

> Okay, thanks a lot! Do you know around when we should get the call if we do get selected?



No idea when we'll get called to be sworn in, but I have a feeling it might be during October. 



			
				mark1993 said:
			
		

> And will they notify us if we haven't been selected?



Not sure about that either. If you were one of the ten applicants that were chosen, then I don't see why you should worry about it too much. If the recruiting officer told you that you're in for sure when you're on the merit list, then that's the answer. 

Good luck with QOR; I applied during April, but I didn't get accepted, oh well.


----------



## mark1993

Tape said:
			
		

> Not sure about that either. If you were one of the ten applicants that were chosen, then I don't see why you should worry about it too much.



Just curious, how did you find out there were only 10 applicants for QOR?


----------



## Tape

mark1993 said:
			
		

> Just curious, how did you find out there were only 10 applicants for QOR?



If I recall correctly, I was told by my friend who was being interviewed by a person who was in the QOR. The person told him that there were a lot more people trying to apply to the QOR this year, and only could accept 10 applicants.


----------



## prhray

My application status is merit-listed and drafted. Does any one know what exactly that means? The man at the reception desk at CFRC said it means they are working on it. Does that mean that if you are merit-listed but not yet drafted, your file is just sitting there, not being worked on?


----------



## Occam

prhray said:
			
		

> My application status is merit-listed and drafted. Does any one know what exactly that means? The man at the reception desk at CFRC said it means they are working on it. Does that mean that if you are merit-listed but not yet drafted, your file is just sitting there, not being worked on?



This is a crazy idea, I know...but why didn't you ask the man at the reception desk at the CFRC?


----------



## prhray

Well I asked him what drafted means, but not how that's different than merit-listed, because I don't want to piss him off with too many questions.


----------



## Occam

prhray said:
			
		

> Well I asked him what drafted means, but not how that's different than merit-listed, because I don't want to piss him off with too many questions.



They're there to answer questions.  Recruiters expect prospective recruits to have questions...especially when using lingo unique to the application process.


----------



## Aryabarzine

Hey everyone, I'm still waiting, it's almost mid October! :violin:

I like to keep positive. :nod:

Good luck to all. :cdnsalute:


----------



## matt54321

so i was placed on the merit list in mid november for infantry (1st) combat engineer (2nd) mobile support operator(3rd). was wondering if the selection for new recruits going to bmq are in the same or similar trades. 
 also wanted some info on merit list wait times for the trades i selected. i am understanding that infantry isnt in hot demand right now, but at this point, any info couldnt hurt

thanks


----------



## The_Falcon

matt54321 said:
			
		

> so i was placed on the merit list in mid november for infantry (1st) combat engineer (2nd) mobile support operator(3rd). was wondering if the selection for new recruits going to bmq are in the same or similar trades.
> also wanted some info on merit list wait times for the trades i selected. i am understanding that infantry isnt in hot demand right now, but at this point, any info couldnt hurt
> 
> thanks



I merged your post with three other large threads about Merit Listing.  Everything you or anyone could hope to want to know about the ML is contained herein, and it shouldn't take more than 20-30 mintues to read all of it.  I am also going to lock and sticky this post for future reference.

Hatchet Man
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## eastcoast1993

Generally, 

How long does it take to usually get on to the merit list after the interview, and what type of factors hold you back from getting on sooner/

Any info would be much appreciated


----------



## eastcoast1993

What is the average timeline for getting onto the merit list after your interview?


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca

Ask your question once, in one forum. Multiple identical/similar posts are considered spam and will not be tolerated.

We, here on this Site and in the CF, do not believe in spoonfeeding people. We expect them to do their own work. You can find answers to your questions, and answers to questions that have not even occurred to you, by reading through older threads and using the nifty Search Function.

Nobody should be expected to waste their time repeatedly answering the same old questions for people too lazy to do it for themselves.

If you do manage to come up with a unique question after thorough research, we will be only too happy to help out.

Start reading...


----------



## usernameinvalid

Hi there. My medical file was sent to Ottawa to get approved on Sept. 6, 2015. I keep checking every week or so for an update on my application only to find out its still there. When that gets approved I'm confused on what happens next. I've seen threads on a merit list and all that but i haven't seen what a merit list actually is and what it does. So my question is, what is it and how does it work and how long on average does it take. If you could answer additional questions such as the wait time until medical files get approved and sent back that'd be much appreciated. Thanks for your input and time


----------



## mariomike

usernameinvalid said:
			
		

> I've seen threads on a merit list and all that but i haven't seen what a merit list actually is and what it does. So my question is, what is it and how does it work and how long on average does it take.



This may help,

The Merit List Mega Thread of Questions  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12776.0
10 pages.

If it does not answer all your Merit List questions, the mega-thread would be a good place to ask.



			
				usernameinvalid said:
			
		

> If you could answer additional questions such as the wait time until medical files get approved and sent back that'd be much appreciated.



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0



			
				usernameinvalid said:
			
		

> I keep checking every week or so for an update on my application only to find out its still there. When that gets approved I'm confused on what happens next.



I submitted my application. Whats Next????  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118929.0.html


----------



## George Wallace

usernameinvalid said:
			
		

> Hi there. My medical file was sent to Ottawa to get approved on Sept. 6, 2015. I keep checking every week or so for an update on my application only to find out its still there. When that gets approved I'm confused on what happens next. I've seen threads on a merit list and all that but i haven't seen what a merit list actually is and what it does. So my question is, what is it and how does it work and how long on average does it take. If you could answer additional questions such as the wait time until medical files get approved and sent back that'd be much appreciated. Thanks for your input and time




 :  usernameinvalid 

PLEASE SEARCH AND READ BEFORE YOU ASK A QUESTION THAT HAS BEEN ANSWERED.


Thanks mariomike for the links.

Threads now merged.


----------



## Southpaw1

Hello there. If this has already been addressed, i apologize, I don't have a whole ton of time on my hands to read through everything.

A couple years ago i made my decision to join the forces and quit all my bad habits(smoking, drinking) and forced myself to adopt a good diet and workout schedule and upgraded my gpa.

Once i knew i could keep up all the positive stuff. i applied. i did the interview for marine engineer and physical in December.  The captain who interviewed me told me that I was rated as "competitive" for my trade and will be put on the merit list after i get this thing filled out for my medical. I got it done that day and sent it in.  I called after x-mas break and the recruiter told me that my file said that i was "recommended for merit list"  Does that mean I am on the list? or just recommended to be put on it? I asked him and he said that it should mean i'm on it. He sounded unsure so I want to ask here. Also. once im on the list. how long on aveage do i have to wait for "the call".

thanks in advance


----------



## mariomike

Southpaw1 said:
			
		

> the recruiter told me that my file said that i was "recommended for merit list"  Does that mean I am on the list? or just recommended to be put on it?



This may help, 

The Merit List Mega Thread of Questions  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12776.0
10 pages.

Merit list and waiting  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/102190.0

Merit List Position 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110092.0

Merit List - 1
http://army.ca/forums/threads/32080.0

Merit List - 2
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120193.0

Merit List!  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/111287.0

Merit list Time line>
https://army.ca/forums/threads/119349.0

Merit List and Enrolment 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/102311.0

Merit List- RMS Clerk  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/117009.0

Question on Merit List 'year'.
https://army.ca/forums/threads/117630.0

Merit List Length  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/45437.0

etc...



			
				Southpaw1 said:
			
		

> how long on aveage do i have to wait for "the call".



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0

Perhaps this Merit List question will be merged with The Merit List Mega Thread of Questions for future reference.


----------



## Loachman

Southpaw1 said:
			
		

> I don't have a whole ton of time on my hands to read through everything.



Fortunately for you, mariomike is especially generous with his.

Welcome to Army.ca. We expect people to do their homework here. If you are not willing to put some time and effort into finding your own answers, why should anybody else waste theirs on your behalf? Try that in the CF and see how well it goes over with your colleagues. Everybody is expected to pull their weight.

If, however, after putting in some honest effort, you still cannot find an answer then we will be extremely happy to help.

And, also, we have higher standards for written communication here. Please use proper sentence structure and capitalization in future.


----------



## dunn21

Hello all, i am done my medical and also my interview since Febuary, both went great. I had to wait for courses to be accepted since i was in the reserves in the past. They are approved although i do not know if all of them or simply my basic was approved. I am now waiting to get merit listed and selected since March. I call my RC every two weeks for a status update and always the same answer `` final processing``. What are the usual delays for that and merit listing?? Anyone know??

Thank you very much in advance, Cheers


----------



## George Wallace

dunn21

SPAMMING this site with the exact same question in different threads is frowned upon.


Topic LOCKED for DELETION.


----------



## Loachman

From the READ FIRST stickied post on the Ask a CAF Recruiter forum at http://army.ca/forums/threads/115341.0.html (you did read that first, right, in that whole minute between registering and posting?):

"Welcome to the “Ask a CAF Recruiter” section. The members tagged as "CAF Recruiter" are official Canadian Armed Forces recruiters. They will identify themselves with their rank, first name and the Forces.ca avatar. In order to best answer questions, there are some rules that need to be adhered to.

"_*This section is for persons who have questions about joining the Canadian Armed Forces, occupations, different enrolment programs, and prerequisites.*_ Much of the information can be found at Forces.ca, or the Recruiting FAQ and wiki section of this site. Before you ask a question, you should be searching the forum or the Forces.ca website for these answers.

"_*We will not answer questions about technical difficulties with the application process, or the website. We will not answer questions about difficulties contacting your recruiting centre or general inquires with regards to your current application or file. These questions can be asked here: http://forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73*_

"If you are a Canadian Armed Forces member or work in recruiting, and notice a discrepancy in the information provided in this section, please private message one of the team members and we will rectify the issue as soon as possible. Keep in mind that the members of this team work for the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group Headquarters, and therefore have access to the most recent policies."

The information that you seek is already here on this Site. You just have to look for it.

I have deleted your other post.


----------



## mariomike

For reference,

Merit List Timing  



			
				bscriber said:
			
		

> How long does it take to get put on the merit list after your file is cleared?





			
				Sergeant Laen said:
			
		

> Good Day,
> 
> Once Headquarters is informed that your file is ready for the merit list, the length of time varies for actually being put on the merit list.  If you are trying to get into a trade that is full for the year you will remain in the pre-Merit List category until that trade opens up again.  As long as you are applying for occupations that are still open it normally does not take long for your file to be placed on the merit list though.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Sgt Laen


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle

I see that a lot on here but have no clue as to what that is. Can someone help me?

Thanks


----------



## Loachman

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> I see that a lot on here but have no clue as to what that is. Can someone help me?



'Twould be to your benefit to learn to help yourself. There is a Search Function here, and a method of using Google to search the Site. Increased familiarity would help, as well. This topic is, like many others, stickied at the top of its sub-forum to further aid people in finding it. Take some time and read through older threads, especially the stickied ones, as they are the most popular. By doing so, you will learn much and likely find answers to other questions before they even occur to you.

Lastly, you do not have a unit yet as you are an applicant. Please correct your profile.


----------



## Daishi

Hello all,

I got a call a few days ago saying that I needed to go in to re-do my medical (since it expired as its been more then a year).... after I JUST re-did my refrences and clearance checks as those expired as well.

The fellow also mentioned that I WAS merit listed for Armour Officer.

What exactly does this mean? After I re-do my medical, does it have to be sent back to Ottawa rubber stamped then sent back and THEN I start the wait process again before I MIGHT get the call for basic?

And Am I right in thinking that I have until March/April of 2018 before my application and medical expire again?

Been going on 2 years now, I just want the job already, haha.

Thanks!


----------



## da1root

Hello,

As for the medical going to Ottawa, it would depend on if there was something specifically that needed the RMO's approval for your application to continue.  You should pose this question to the Medical Staff who did your medical as they're the only ones who can tell you whether your file needs to goto Ottawa for medical approval or not.

You are right in thinking that in March/April 2018 should you not be selected by then that you will need to redo your application (minus CFAT / TSD as they're good for life).


----------



## AKF7

Hi All,

I've been in the extensive process of applying for Pilot over the past 2 years and have finally been merit/competition listed. My recruiting centre mentioned I "should hear back soon but no guarantee as to when", can anyone speak to when the selection dates are for Pilot? Is there a possibility I wont be selected at all? My RC is making it sound like it isnt a matter of "if" but "when" which is encouraging. Ive been waiting for about a month now.

Sincerely,


----------



## mariomike

AKF7 said:
			
		

> can anyone speak to when the selection dates are for Pilot?



Selection Dates  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/112790.1050
53 pages.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## ceramicoatmeal

Hello all, relatively new here. Hope everyone is having a good day so far.

I recently begun finally enlisting after having military at the back of my head since high school. I'm currently 21 and have finally took initiative and sent in the last of my documents required, the medical tests and such, 3 weeks ago. Now I have to hurry up and wait, as they say. I applied for the Air Force, Aerospace Control & Airborne Sensory Operators. 

I was just wondering what sort of time frame I would be looking at, if I should call about the status of my medical reports and if I'm on the merit list. Do you think it's possible to be at BMQ by September or October? When I was being interviewed, the man said I didn't need to worry and said the end of summer could be a possibility. I'm pretty excited to get going.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Hello CO:

Welcome to Army.ca. You'll find a ton of information on this site about everything you can think of, including the questions you asked above. 

Give our search engine a try and pay particularly close attention to the Recruiting threads when you're logged on. There's a good possibility you'll come across users in your area to share info with, coupled with the answers you're seeking.

In terms of time frames, you'll find that every applicant's file is different--some get in very quickly, others not so much. There are many variables which contribute to processing length.

Enjoy your time here and good luck going forward!


----------



## ceramicoatmeal

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Hello CO:
> 
> Welcome to Army.ca. You'll find a ton of information on this site about everything you can think of, including the questions you asked above.
> 
> Give our search engine a try and pay particularly close attention to the Recruiting threads when you're logged on. There's a good possibility you'll come across users in your area to share info with, coupled with the answers you're seeking.
> 
> In terms of time frames, you'll find that every applicant's file is different--some get in very quickly, others not so much. There are many variables which contribute to processing length.
> 
> Enjoy your time here and good luck going forward!



Thank you! I appreciate the info as well.


----------



## coolstorybro

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> As for the medical going to Ottawa, it would depend on if there was something specifically that needed the RMO's approval for your application to continue.  You should pose this question to the Medical Staff who did your medical as they're the only ones who can tell you whether your file needs to goto Ottawa for medical approval or not.
> 
> You are right in thinking that in March/April 2018 should you not be selected by then that you will need to redo your application (minus CFAT / TSD as they're good for life).



Hello Buck_HRA,

I was wondering if you could help with a couple questions if you have time  once you're medical is complete do they only send to Ottawa if they need more approval? The day of my medical I had elevated BP so they required a doctors note so I went right to the doctor after my medical and my BP was perfect , so I handed in my forms that same day (the medic was gone so I left with the front desk) so I emailed them 2 weeks later to confirm if the medic had received my forms , the medic called me that day so I'm assuming he didn't know I had dropped off the forms already until after I emailed, he basically just called and went over the doctors note and said "ok then" and hung up the phone on me without saying anything or telling me if I passed the medical or not... so I am kind of confused with whats going on now so I think I will call the RC tomorrow and see where I am at in the process .. I am hoping I don't need more medical approval, I would just like conformation that I have passed the medical , Id assume if he required further documents or follow he would of told me on the phone?

Thank you for your time


----------



## da1root

Good Day,

All medical files are ultimately reviewed by Medical in Ottawa.  Being that you presented issues during the appointment, even though you were cleared after will require that the Medical Staff will need to review your file.

Best Regards


----------



## coolstorybro

Thank you for your response


----------



## coolstorybro

Called RC last week , he said medic approved everything and my file is sent to Ottawa now waiting on approval and then merit list , he said to call back in 30 days to touch base.... now the waiting begins ...  :nod:


----------



## Bbmoveup

My references were called and completed last week. Called today to see if that meant my background/security was done and he said we might have it back that he wasn't sure and that my trade is competitive. I suppose ill leave it for a couple weeks and call back to see... hurry up and get sent to mpac! haha


----------



## coolstorybro

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> My references were called and completed last week. Called today to see if that meant my background/security was done and he said we might have it back that he wasn't sure and that my trade is competitive. I suppose ill leave it for a couple weeks and call back to see... hurry up and get sent to mpac! haha



Have you done you're interview and medical already? what trade are you going for?


----------



## mariomike

LND Infantry said:
			
		

> what trade are you going for?





			
				Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> I'm looking at trying to enter under the MP trade


----------



## Bbmoveup

LND Infantry said:
			
		

> Have you done you're interview and medical already? what trade are you going for?



Yes i completed my medical and interview in back to back weeks. I guess i lucked out because the week after my interview my references were already contacted! I must admit though just over a year ago I closed my file for another trade so my CFAT was done and medical basically just needed to be updated. MPAC is for Military Police.. that interview is the next step once my file gets sent away from recruiting (Kingston for me). I'm trying not to bug them to much, ill wait until mid week, next week, to get another update! Good luck.. patience... patience ha ha


----------



## Kaiserschlact 1918

How exactly are you contacted when you make the Merit List? Do they call you like when you get a job offer? Or do they let you know by email?
Thanks,


----------



## da1root

Good Day



			
				Kaiserschlact 1918 said:
			
		

> How exactly are you contacted when you make the Merit List? Do they call you like when you get a job offer? Or do they let you know by email?
> Thanks,


You are not contacted when you are placed on the Competition List (formally called Merit List).  If you are selected from the competition for an offer of employment you are normally contacted approximately 7-10 days after a selection has occurred informing you of the job offer.


----------



## Lighter321

Hey guys, just wanted to know if my recruitment centre will call/email me when I got merit listed? 

Thanks


----------



## K-Nato87

Lighter321 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, just wanted to know if my recruitment cenitre will call/email me when I got merit listed?
> 
> Thanks





			
				Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Good Day
> You are not contacted when you are placed on the Competition List (formally called Merit List).  If you are selected from the competition for an offer of employment you are normally contacted approximately 7-10 days after a selection has occurred informing you of the job offer.


----------



## Roger123

Looking to get some insight in how your ranking in determined on the competition list with respect to PILOT, ACSO and AEC applications. Been on the list for all three trades since September 17. Been using that time productively ( working, working out like a madman, reading and flying, etc.), but to be frank, the waiting sucks. At ACS, the selection officer, from what I recall, stated that under DEO commissioning, a large portion of where we rank on the list, assuming we get on the list, is based off of our score at ACS ( for ROTP, high school marks played a significant role ). This is good in my case, since I scored really high. My CFAT was also really high ( if the computer didnt freeze towards the end of the test it would have been higher !). The weak point of my application seems to be a lack of experience. I have less than 20 hrs in a plane, and no formal ground school ( Even though I have read up on the required materials). I suppose my interview could have gone better. I started out timid but got more relaxed and opened as it went on. I asked frankly if my application was good, and the officer informed me it was competitive. He said to continue working and maintaining physical training. 
     Anyways, looking for community insight into ranking determination and relative importance of each step/ weighting with regards to your place on the competition list for aircrew.


----------



## da1root

Scoring for all occupations is based off of: (1) CFAT; (2) TSD; & (3) Your Interview
Occupations requiring further testing (MP, MPO, NWO, PLT, ACSO, etc) takes the above scoring plus the score for the added testing into account.

To find out how competitive your file is and to find out if there's areas to improve to increase the likelihood of receiving an offer you should speak with the staff at your Recruiting Centre.


----------



## Roger123

Thanks for the information BUCK_HRA. Does the medical factor in at all. For example, would a V1 categorization as opposed to V2 help your application, even though you passed all medical tests but scored above the requirement?


----------



## da1root

Roger123 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information BUCK_HRA. Does the medical factor in at all. For example, would a V1 categorization as opposed to V2 help your application, even though you passed all medical tests but scored above the requirement?



No your medical does not factored into scoring.

The Medical Category is broke up into 6 factors: Vision, Colour Vision, Hearing, Geographical, Occupational & Air Factor; as long as someone meets the minimum requirement for the occupation they're wishing to join is all that is important.

During the Competition/Selection process all they know is whether someone is medically cleared for the occupation, not what the actual medical category numbers are.


----------



## SteviePete

Hello, I’ve been in the recruiting process for 13 months now for NCM Infantry.


I was put on the Competition List during the beggining of September this year and haven’t got any calls yet. Around October I called my RC and was told it should be around the end of November I get that call.


What I’m wondering is if there will be any more selections occurring this year for Infantry? A few people told me there would be one on December 6th and there was one on November 22nd. Is it normal to be on the list for this long when applying for Infantry? 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## da1root

SteviePete, with recruiting where your file is in the competitive mix changes as new people are added into the competition list.  I know of people who've been waiting years to enrol and I also know of individuals who received an offer in under 6 months; it all depends.

There is not a selection happening today, however I know there will be at least one more happening prior to Christmas break.  Please keep in mind that it can take up to 2 weeks after a selection has occurred to receive notification that you may have been selected.


----------



## Gondolin

I just got on the competition list for DEO ACSO. My recruiter told me there are no spots left for this year but he's not worried and said I would still get in. He said they can take a spot from next year's fiscal year. How accurate is this? I just want to know if I still have a shot for this year or if I'll be waiting til the next fiscal year.


----------



## da1root

Gondolin said:
			
		

> I just got on the competition list for DEO ACSO. My recruiter told me there are no spots left for this year but he's not worried and said I would still get in. He said they can take a spot from next year's fiscal year. How accurate is this? I just want to know if I still have a shot for this year or if I'll be waiting til the next fiscal year.



Good Day,

Generally the Selection team doesn't "lean" forward into the next Fiscal Year for DEO occupations.  

What happens is that the "first" selection for the 2018/2019 Recruiting Cycle for DEO will happen mid-February.  They are using the numbers for 2018/2019 and you would be placed on Basic Training in 2018/2019; but could potentially receive an offer by end February 2018.

I can tell you that between now and mid-February there is very little likelihood that an ACSO selection using 2018/2019 numbers would occur.


----------



## EADAM

Good morning everyone, How many spot are open for Martech thanks for your reply


----------



## Gondolin

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Good Day,
> 
> Generally the Selection team doesn't "lean" forward into the next Fiscal Year for DEO occupations.
> 
> What happens is that the "first" selection for the 2018/2019 Recruiting Cycle for DEO will happen mid-February.  They are using the numbers for 2018/2019 and you would be placed on Basic Training in 2018/2019; but could potentially receive an offer by end February 2018.
> 
> I can tell you that between now and mid-February there is very little likelihood that an ACSO selection using 2018/2019 numbers would occur.



Thanks for the info, Buck. So there won't be anymore ACSO selections using the 2017/2018 numbers?


----------



## da1root

Gondolin said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, Buck. So there won't be anymore ACSO selections using the 2017/2018 numbers?


For 2017/2018 all positions for DEO ACSO have been filled.


----------



## TPrudhomme96

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Good Day,
> 
> Generally the Selection team doesn't "lean" forward into the next Fiscal Year for DEO occupations.
> 
> What happens is that the "first" selection for the 2018/2019 Recruiting Cycle for DEO will happen mid-February.  They are using the numbers for 2018/2019 and you would be placed on Basic Training in 2018/2019; but could potentially receive an offer by end February 2018.
> 
> I can tell you that between now and mid-February there is very little likelihood that an ACSO selection using 2018/2019 numbers would occur.
> 
> 
> 
> Would that general timeline apply for NCM unskilled applicants as well?


----------



## da1root

EADAM(I like this site: five star) said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone, How many spot are open for Martech thanks for your reply


As of today's date there are approx. 20% positions remaining for MAR TECH Unskilled.



			
				TPrudhomme96 said:
			
		

> Would that general timeline apply for NCM unskilled applicants as well?


Yes, for the most part the only selections occurring prior to mid/late February for 2018/2019 are for subsidized education (ROTP, MOTP, DOTP, SEELM & NCM-STEP).  2018/2019 selections for all other entry plans normally don't start occurring until early March at the earliest.  There are exceptions to this, but for the most part leaning forwarding doesn't occur.


----------



## Hali_13579

Hello! I am at the end of the recruiting process for Med Tech and  I’m wondering if you know what the intake numbers are for 2018/2019? I know the trade was “in demand” when I first applied in August, but I’m not sure if it still is. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mfraf

I was wondering if anyone knows when do you hear about ROTP nursing officer selection?
I've been told by my recruitment office that I am now on the competition list, but does anyone know approximately how long it takes for selection?

Cheers everyone


----------



## Ex00324

Good day Buck, 

So I learned last week that I am on the competition list, I'm not sure when I was added to the list but it's sometime between mid/end December and last week. Late December you listed the AWS trade at less than 1% position left, and during my interview early December, the officer told me there was a AWS selection board scheduled for Jan 17 2018...I'm not sure if the board actually happened, and I'm not even sure if my file was on the competition list when/if the board took place. Based on the above I am more expecting to be part of the FY 18/19 intake. I understand you mentioned, to the best of your knowledge usually new FY selection don't start until early March for NCM (I applied as NCM with BMQ bypass, so i guess that's semi skilled program?) would you happen to know how many position is available for AWS FY 18/19, and if by any chance there is still opening for FY 17/18?

Thank you very much for your time

Very respectfully


----------



## da1root

Hali_13579 said:
			
		

> Hello! I am at the end of the recruiting process for Med Tech and  I’m wondering if you know what the intake numbers are for 2018/2019? I know the trade was “in demand” when I first applied in August, but I’m not sure if it still is. Thanks in advance!


Hali, you've already posted this query (and in the right forum).  Posting the same question in multiple threads is against the Conduct Guidelines here.  Please go so your other post for my answer.



			
				mfraf said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone knows when do you hear about ROTP nursing officer selection?
> I've been told by my recruitment office that I am now on the competition list, but does anyone know approximately how long it takes for selection?
> 
> Cheers everyone


Names will be coming out shortly.  Anyone selected for ROTP Nursing Officer should know by the first week of March.



			
				Ex00324 said:
			
		

> Good day Buck,
> 
> So I learned last week that I am on the competition list, I'm not sure when I was added to the list but it's sometime between mid/end December and last week. Late December you listed the AWS trade at less than 1% position left, and during my interview early December, the officer told me there was a AWS selection board scheduled for Jan 17 2018...I'm not sure if the board actually happened, and I'm not even sure if my file was on the competition list when/if the board took place. Based on the above I am more expecting to be part of the FY 18/19 intake. I understand you mentioned, to the best of your knowledge usually new FY selection don't start until early March for NCM (I applied as NCM with BMQ bypass, so i guess that's semi skilled program?) would you happen to know how many position is available for AWS FY 18/19, and if by any chance there is still opening for FY 17/18?
> 
> Thank you very much for your time
> 
> Very respectfully


Semi-skilled means you have a diploma for that particular occupation that will grant you partial "credits" towards your first trade course.  BMQ already being completed means you'll be enrolled as "RSBP".
For 17/18 there are no more AWS Tech positions remaining, as of today's date for 18/19 there are a tentative 23 positions for AWS Tech (please note that this number is not finalized and subject to change).


----------



## Roger123

Been going through this forum but am still a little confused with regards to applications with multiple trade choices and selection. Lets say you have three trade choices, A, B and C. You have progressed through the application process and cleared ready for selection for all three. Does your name enter the selection pool whenever selections occur for any trade? For example, trade C is your 3rd choice. Does this have any bearing when selections are made for Trade C? What happens if selections are made for all three trades on the same day? Is your application up for consideration for all 3? Or if selections are staggered and projected for Week 1 -A, Week 2-B, and Week 3-C. Assuming they go through as projected, does your name show up in each selection pool if you are not selected in prior selections?


----------



## Kram222

Hello,

I was wondering what my chances were for obtaining a post for Intelligence Operator? I spoke with the recruiter about it and he spent our time informing me about officer positions, not Operator. He said I scored well on the Aptitude test and that I had a good chance to get a position in Int Op but we only had a few minutes of time to talk time and we never got a chance to go in depth about everything. I'm worried that I will be waiting a long time to actually get an offer for int op...


----------



## da1root

Roger123 said:
			
		

> Been going through this forum but am still a little confused with regards to applications with multiple trade choices and selection. Lets say you have three trade choices, A, B and C. You have progressed through the application process and cleared ready for selection for all three. Does your name enter the selection pool whenever selections occur for any trade? For example, trade C is your 3rd choice. Does this have any bearing when selections are made for Trade C? What happens if selections are made for all three trades on the same day? Is your application up for consideration for all 3? Or if selections are staggered and projected for Week 1 -A, Week 2-B, and Week 3-C. Assuming they go through as projected, does your name show up in each selection pool if you are not selected in prior selections?



Don't look at your choices as #1, #2 and #3 (i.e. #1 is your favourite, and you'd consider doing #3).  You have be as willing to do job #3 as you are doing job #1.  The selections for occupations are not staggered; the selections are grouped (i.e. ROTP selections happen together, DEO selections happen together, and NCM selections happen together).

How the selection happens though is that with your score (CFAT, TSD, Interview) in occupation #1 you might be listed as the 60th person; in occupation #2 (same score but different trade) you're 89th; and occupation #3 (same score different trade) you're the 10th. In that case you're going to be selected for trade #3 as you're best suited for that occupation according to your score and the other individuals applying for that occupation.  So yes your name will show up on all 3 lists, but you'll be selected for the one you're scored highest in.



			
				Kram222 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering what my chances were for obtaining a post for Intelligence Operator? I spoke with the recruiter about it and he spent our time informing me about officer positions, not Operator. He said I scored well on the Aptitude test and that I had a good chance to get a position in Int Op but we only had a few minutes of time to talk time and we never got a chance to go in depth about everything. I'm worried that I will be waiting a long time to actually get an offer for int op...



It's hard to tell you online what your chances are.  It depends what your education is, how you score on the CFAT/TSD, how you do on the interview.  Getting into the CAF is a competitive process.  For the most part if you're only spending a "few minutes of time" in a CFRC and you have a university degree the recruiter will speak with you about applying as an Officer.  However at the end of the day you need to select an occupation that you're going to enjoy; so if you think you'll enjoy being an Int Op that's what you should be putting on your application.


----------



## Kram222

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Don't look at your choices as #1, #2 and #3 (i.e. #1 is your favourite, and you'd consider doing #3).  You have be as willing to do job #3 as you are doing job #1.  The selections for occupations are not staggered; the selections are grouped (i.e. ROTP selections happen together, DEO selections happen together, and NCM selections happen together).
> 
> How the selection happens though is that with your score (CFAT, TSD, Interview) in occupation #1 you might be listed as the 60th person; in occupation #2 (same score but different trade) you're 89th; and occupation #3 (same score different trade) you're the 10th. In that case you're going to be selected for trade #3 as you're best suited for that occupation according to your score and the other individuals applying for that occupation.  So yes your name will show up on all 3 lists, but you'll be selected for the one you're scored highest in.
> 
> It's hard to tell you online what your chances are.  It depends what your education is, how you score on the CFAT/TSD, how you do on the interview.  Getting into the CAF is a competitive process.  For the most part if you're only spending a "few minutes of time" in a CFRC and you have a university degree the recruiter will speak with you about applying as an Officer.  However at the end of the day you need to select an occupation that you're going to enjoy; so if you think you'll enjoy being an Int Op that's what you should be putting on your application.



My apologies for my lack of clarity. Want I meant to ask was, how many openings are there for the Int Op position? That is what I am hoping to go into. My concern is that there are only a few openings and the selection process will be too competitive to be successful. I understand that there are many factors that I need to take into consideration that are on my part to move forward through the process. I was concerned more with the availability. During the open discussion at the recruitment center, after the aptitude test, the recruiter stated that there were very few positions available for Int Officer and that any one hoping for that position may need to wait quite a while to obtain it due to availability. Later I spoke, briefly, 1 on 1 with the recruiter and asked about the Int Operator positions and he stated that it was competitive, however with my high scores on the aptitude test (they wouldn't tell me the actual score) I should keep Int Op as my choice. He didn't say more.
I left the conversation feeling happy that I did well but later realized that I forgot to ask for specifics on position availability.

Hoping to hear back soon.


----------



## Piece of Cake

I remember seeing the preferred and minimum requirements for Intel Ops recently. If my memory serves me correctly, the preferred education for the trade is an university degree. This struck me as strange, given that it is for a NCM.  But as always, the CFRC is the best place for recruitment 'intel'.


----------



## Loachman

"Int".

This is Canada.


----------



## OceanBonfire

Piece of Cake said:
			
		

> I remember seeing the preferred and minimum requirements for Intel Ops recently. If my memory serves me correctly, the preferred education for the trade is an university degree. This struck me as strange, given that it is for a NCM.  But as always, the CFRC is the best place for recruitment 'intel'.



Basic knowledge is no NCM occupation asks for a minimum of an university degree. A single and simple search gives you the answer:

https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/other-specialty-occupations/intelligence-operator.html



> *Required education*
> 
> The minimum required education to apply for this position is the completion of the provincial requirements for Grade 12 or Secondaire V in Quebec and an English or French course at the Grade 11 level or Secondaire V level in Quebec. Foreign education may be accepted.


----------



## Piece of Cake

OceanBonfire said:
			
		

> Basic knowledge is no NCM occupation asks for a minimum of an university degree. A single and simple search gives you the answer:
> 
> https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/other-specialty-occupations/intelligence-operator.html



OceanBonfire,

Please re-read my post again. Note the difference between preferred and minimun.

Thank you.


----------



## Roger123

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Don't look at your choices as #1, #2 and #3 (i.e. #1 is your favourite, and you'd consider doing #3).  You have be as willing to do job #3 as you are doing job #1.  The selections for occupations are not staggered; the selections are grouped (i.e. ROTP selections happen together, DEO selections happen together, and NCM selections happen together).
> 
> How the selection happens though is that with your score (CFAT, TSD, Interview) in occupation #1 you might be listed as the 60th person; in occupation #2 (same score but different trade) you're 89th; and occupation #3 (same score different trade) you're the 10th. In that case you're going to be selected for trade #3 as you're best suited for that occupation according to your score and the other individuals applying for that occupation.  So yes your name will show up on all 3 lists, but you'll be selected for the one you're scored highest in.



Thanks for clearing this up. I have not come across this knowledge either on this forum, online or through a recruiter. I would consider sticky-ing this post at the top of the recruiting forums.


----------



## OceanBonfire

Piece of Cake said:
			
		

> OceanBonfire,
> 
> Please re-read my post again. Note the difference between preferred and minimun.
> 
> Thank you.



Then again, if the minimum were to be high school education and having an university degree a preferred bonus, how do you find that strange?


----------



## da1root

Kram222 said:
			
		

> My apologies for my lack of clarity. Want I meant to ask was, how many openings are there for the Int Op position?


No worries, for FY 17/18 the CAF had an intake number of 59 Unskilled Int Op, of which 15 are still remaining; for FY  18/19 the projected intake as of today is 29 for Unskilled Int Op (this number <b>will</b> change).



			
				Piece of Cake said:
			
		

> I remember seeing the preferred and minimum requirements for Intel Ops recently. If my memory serves me correctly, the preferred education for the trade is an university degree. This struck me as strange, given that it is for a NCM.  But as always, the CFRC is the best place for recruitment 'intel'.





			
				Piece of Cake said:
			
		

> OceanBonfire,
> 
> Please re-read my post again. Note the difference between preferred and minimun.
> 
> Thank you.



Piece of Cake; this is the 2nd time today I'm correcting you on Entry Standards.  Please do not post what you "think" the Entry Standards are or what you may have "recalled" seeing "somewhere".  When I post the Entry Standards on here it is directly from the DGPR Website which is what Recruiting Group/Centres are bound by.

Here are the ES for Int Op

<b>Ideal</b>
Option 1. Secondary school graduation certificate or a secondary V certificate of Quebec including English or French course at the Gr. 12 or Sec V level in Quebec <b>AND</b> one of the following:
a. Deployed operational experience (international or domestic) of at least six (6) monts cumulative; <b>OR</b>
b. At least one (1) year of part or full-time experience working in an intelligence or security position at a government or security position at a government agency/department (e.g. CBSA, CSC, CSE, CSIS, DFATD, DND, CAF, FINTRAC, OPP, PCO, PSC, RCMP, SQ, TC); <b>OR</b>
c. Has attained the Source Handling Operator Course (AIMC)
Option 2. Any baccalaureate degree or post-secondary diploma (no minimum experience required for these education sets);

<b>Acceptable</b>
Grade 11 high school, secondary V certificate of Quebec or equivalent secondary school education, including English or French at the Gr 11 or Sec V level in Quebec and No minimum experience required.


----------



## da1root

Roger123 said:
			
		

> Thanks for clearing this up. I have not come across this knowledge either on this forum, online or through a recruiter. I would consider sticky-ing this post at the top of the recruiting forums.



I'm sure mariomike could find my threads (or they might be in the graveyard from when the Officially Supported Recruiting Forum was taken down) but I know I've explained this in the past on this forum; and I do explain it when I'm out at Recruiting Events.  It was also taught on my Recruiter Course and I'll be teaching it on the upcoming Recruiter course that I'm teaching    

But point taken, I'll think about making a stickied FAQ and that will be one of the FAQs.


----------



## Trueprince2

Do I get informed when I'm on the merit list or do I have to keep going in to check on the process


----------



## kratz

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> Do I get informed when I'm on the merit list or do I have to keep going in to check on the process



It's a good idea to continue going into your local CFRC until they confirm you are on the merit Competition List.


----------



## Trueprince2

Is their any problems or anything I have to do if i want to go on a 2-4 week vacation while waiting on the competition list?


----------



## Roger123

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> Do I get informed when I'm on the merit list or do I have to keep going in to check on the process



I had to email my file manager to get confirmation that I was on the competition list. Having said that, if you have other questions or want more clarification on something, a stop by your local recruiting center is the best way to go.


----------



## LivingTheDream

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> Is their any problems or anything I have to do if i want to go on a 2-4 week vacation while waiting on the competition list?



No, that should not be a problem at all. I’ve done that a couple times in the past and about to do it the third time in a few weeks. Putting your life on pause based on an uncertain possibility of getting a call someday is not a good way to win the waiting game 😊 You just keep living your normal life and let the rest unfold naturally. Sometimes, being on the competition list can, literally, take years. I personally know a guy who waited for about 5 years before he got selected. For myself, it’s been 7 months so far with no change in status or end in sight.

If you are reasonably worried that you might get a call while on vacation outside a cell coverage zone and with no e-mail access, I would recommend touching bases with your local CFRC to let them know that you are away for the next few weeks. Also, send a polite e-mail your MCC. I don’t know for sure, but I hope that CFRCs have the capability to put notes on applicant profiles. I doubt they will, but you might get lucky. After you come back, it won’t hurt to pop in at the recruitment centre again to double check that an offer didn’t miss you.
Hope this helps 😊 and have a great vacation!


----------



## Trueprince2

Living the Dream said:
			
		

> No, that should not be a problem at all. I’ve done that a couple times in the past and about to do it the third time in a few weeks. Putting your life on pause based on an uncertain possibility of getting a call someday is not a good way to win the waiting game 😊 You just keep living your normal life and let the rest unfold naturally. Sometimes, being on the competition list can, literally, take years. I personally know a guy who waited for about 5 years before he got selected. For myself, it’s been 7 months so far with no change in status or end in sight.
> 
> If you are reasonably worried that you might get a call while on vacation outside a cell coverage zone and with no e-mail access, I would recommend touching bases with your local CFRC to let them know that you are away for the next few weeks. Also, send a polite e-mail your MCC. I don’t know for sure, but I hope that CFRCs have the capability to put notes on applicant profiles. I doubt they will, but you might get lucky. After you come back, it won’t hurt to pop in at the recruitment centre again to double check that an offer didn’t miss you.
> Hope this helps 😊 and have a great vacation!


That 5 year comment is a scary one, hopefully it isnt that long but thank you for the information!


----------



## da1root

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> Is their any problems or anything I have to do if i want to go on a 2-4 week vacation while waiting on the competition list?


No problems; however it is best to email your Recruiter / File Manager to let them know.  This way if you are selected while you are gone there is a note on your file stating that there will be a delay in your response.



			
				Living the Dream said:
			
		

> I don’t know for sure, but I hope that CFRCs have the capability to put notes on applicant profiles. I doubt they will, but you might get lucky. After you come back, it won’t hurt to pop in at the recruitment centre again to double check that an offer didn’t miss you.



Yes, CFRIMS has the ability for Recruiting Staff to place notes on your Applicant Log; this is what makes it so that no matter who looks at your file there is a clear indication of who has done what.  Everytime you call they will also put a note on your file stating that you called for an update.  "I doubt they will" ... they are mandated to put a log on your file if you ask for information or you ask for information to be put on your file


----------



## da1root

deleted said:
			
		

> Hello All
> 
> I am a recent university graduate and I'm applying for DEO for Intel O, Signals O, and Logistics O. Yesterday I did my CFAT rewrite, and they said I passed for all Officer Occupations except Armour O (for whatever reason), but not with great success (40/60). The Captain said that I was competitive (average to slightly below), but that sounds kind of shaky to me. I was wondering if there was anything I could do in the meantime to improve my competitiveness on the Competition List, and how much the other parts of the recruiting process count towards my competitiveness for an Officer Position? Any input helps.
> 
> Thanks



The "score" that you are given on the Competition List is comprised of (1) Your CFAT score; (2) Your TSD score; and (3) Your Interview.  There are several apps and websites out there that boast that they help improve your scores - I've heard mixed reviews of said items, but that is an option if you wish to attempt a rewrite of your CFAT.


----------



## SomeCodingNobody

I kind of wanted to ask, just based on the previous thing. Are we allowed to ask what we scored on our CFAT? And if so, who do we ask?


----------



## Trueprince2

SomeCodingNobody said:
			
		

> I kind of wanted to ask, just based on the previous thing. Are we allowed to ask what we scored on our CFAT? And if so, who do we ask?


after my cfat i had to talk to a recruiter and they told me the percentile i got and talk a little about your trade options


----------



## OceanBonfire

SomeCodingNobody said:
			
		

> I kind of wanted to ask, just based on the previous thing. Are we allowed to ask what we scored on our CFAT? And if so, who do we ask?



My interview officer gave me my score when I did my first interview years ago (when I applied for ROTP) without me asking because I thought we weren't allowed to know back then.


----------



## Xylric

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> The "score" that you are given on the Competition List is comprised of (1) Your CFAT score; (2) Your TSD score; and (3) Your Interview.  There are several apps and websites out there that boast that they help improve your scores - I've heard mixed reviews of said items, but that is an option if you wish to attempt a rewrite of your CFAT.



So is it hypothetically possible to be merely average on the CFAT and TSD and do sufficiently well on the interview stage to eclipse both?


----------



## da1root

deleted said:
			
		

> Hi Buck
> This was my 2nd Attempt, so I'm kind of stuck with my CFAT score. That's why I was asking about anything else to improve on aside from the interview. Is a less than stellar CFAT score something that I can come back from?


You can do a 3rd attempt; but you have to do some sort of academic upgrading; plus I believe the wait time is 6months / 1 year for a 3rd attempt.  I'm not 100% sure on the time restriction for a 3rd attempt as I'm not at work right now - but I'll double check and post on Monday/Tuesday.



			
				Xylric said:
			
		

> So is it hypothetically possible to be merely average on the CFAT and TSD and do sufficiently well on the interview stage to eclipse both?


The weighting may have changed but last it was explained to me is that the CFAT/TSD carry the majority of the weight of the score; and although the interview counts towards the score it doesn't carry as much weight.  I will double check at work this week and post to verify the information.


----------



## Xylric

I'll admit that I suspect my CFAT results were negatively influenced by the emotional turmoil caused by the passing of both of my grandparents within the past 6 months, but I'm actually happy with my score - I passed enough to qualify for the trades I was interested in, after all.


----------



## EngSoldier

I am very new in this group. 

I am in the competition list as of early March 2018. 

My file manager told me that, there are 2 selections dates for officers. one was March 26 and other one will be April 11. 

Did somebody get any job offer? or do you guys know offers send out?


----------



## unicornteacher

EngSoldier said:
			
		

> I am very new in this group.
> 
> I am in the competition list as of early March 2018.
> 
> My file manager told me that, there are 2 selections dates for officers. one was March 26 and other one will be April 11.
> 
> Did somebody get any job offer? or do you guys know offers send out?



Which officer trade were those selections for? I was told March 28 then April 9th. He also said that selections can change and they don't always do selections on the dates listed.


----------



## EngSoldier

I double checked my email. Selection dates are March 28(Not March 26) and April 11. These dates are for my first and third trade. 
Those trades are Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer and Logistics Officer.  My second trade is Engineer Officer. There is no selection date info for my second trade.

What are your trades?


----------



## EngSoldier

I double checked my email. Selection dates are March 28(Not March 26) and April 11. These dates are for my first and third trade. 
Those trades are Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer and Logistics Officer.  My second trade is Engineer Officer. There is no selection date info for my second trade.

What are your trades?


----------



## unicornteacher

EngSoldier said:
			
		

> I double checked my email. Selection dates are March 28(Not March 26) and April 11. These dates are for my first and third trade.
> Those trades are Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer and Logistics Officer.  My second trade is Engineer Officer. There is no selection date info for my second trade.
> 
> What are your trades?



Maybe the selection was bumped to the 9th for many DEO positions, but I could of misheard him so maybe it's the 11th still. 

My trade choice is Armour O, but if I don't get an offer I may re add TDO and MPO after the MPOC in fall. I am really hoping for a combat arms offer over the other trades.


----------



## da1root

Hello Everyone,

In regards to the selection dates that you've been given, please note that the dates can change for a variety of reasons; also from the date of selection to an applicant being informed can take anywhere between 1-12 business days; the average length after a selection is 8 business days though.



			
				deleted said:
			
		

> When scoring the CFAT, TSD, and Interview on the Competition List is it based on your actual numerical scores or the percentile you scored in?


CFAT / TSD is percentile - Interview is actual score.


----------



## JP4422

Hey Buck,

I have applied for ROTP-CivU and my trades are INF O, ARTY O, and ARMD O. I have been competition listed since the first week of February. I have already accepted an offer to a civilian university on the guidance of my MCC. My question is, at what point should I start to worry? I have heard they offer people as late as June, but in rare circumstances. Not to sound pessimistic but is there much chance of being selected left? I have heard most offers occur in February/March.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## da1root

JP4422 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck,
> 
> I have applied for ROTP-CivU and my trades are INF O, ARTY O, and ARMD O. I have been competition listed since the first week of February. I have already accepted an offer to a civilian university on the guidance of my MCC. My question is, at what point should I start to worry? I have heard they offer people as late as June, but in rare circumstances. Not to sound pessimistic but is there much chance of being selected left? I have heard most offers occur in February/March.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JP



Because your MCC advised you to accept the offer I would suggest that you reach out to the MCC and verify with them.  They have the points of contact to see if you should still be waiting for a potential offer or not.


----------



## JP4422

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Because your MCC advised you to accept the offer I would suggest that you reach out to the MCC and verify with them.  They have the points of contact to see if you should still be waiting for a potential offer or not.



Thanks Buck, just his wording made it seem like I was far off from an offer. "This means you need to make a decision on which Offer of Admission to accept, and  hope that you are accepted into the ROTP."


----------



## da1root

Hi JP,

The military is non-committal on things like that for legal purposes.

It's no different than if someone doesn't meet the entry standards for an occupation - for legal reasons I cannot tell them to upgrade and take the required course.  In this case your MCC can't tell you what to accept/decline as they cannot promise you an offer of employment.  Your best source of information on the likelihood of getting information on a possible job offer is your CFRC.

Without knowing what occupation you want and where you sit on the competition list I cannot give you any advice; which is where we suggest getting ahold of your local CFRC so that you can discuss your file with them.


----------



## da1root

deleted said:
			
		

> Hi Buck,
> 
> Just a quick question, I read in other threads that there is no CFAT required for PRes Direct Entry Officers anymore. If I happened to get a civilian job while waiting for an offer, and I wanted to transfer my application for a DEO to a PRes unit would my CFAT score go with my file, and be included into consideration even though it's not required?
> 
> Thanks for all your help



Your CFAT is good for life; so if you change your application the score "follows" your application.  Depends on which PRes unit you're wishing to join but most that I've been involved with hold their own interviews and based on your interview with the unit is depending on whether they give you a job offer or not.


----------



## amd_army2018

Hey Buck,

My recruiter emailed me that my file was sent off to Ottawa to get final decision.

So does it mean I am in merit list and the Board is processing my case...


Thank you!


----------



## Primus

Hey Buck what does this mean? 
I've been on the list since mid Feb. This is the recent reply I got from customer service about an update on my file from a few days ago. 

"You are currently on the Competition list. Your file is being reviewed for selection however we can not provide you with a time frame for this process. 
Please be patient as you will be informed if you have or have not made the selection and will be given further instructions at that point"


Thank you for your time.


----------



## da1root

amd_army2018 said:
			
		

> Hey Buck,
> 
> My recruiter emailed me that my file was sent off to Ottawa to get final decision.
> 
> So does it mean I am in merit list*Competition List* and the Board is processing my case...
> 
> 
> Thank you!


It means exactly what you've been told; your file is gone for review - once it is reviewed you may be placed on the Competition List depending on if anything else is waiting for approval.



			
				Primus said:
			
		

> Hey Buck what does this mean?
> I've been on the list since mid Feb. This is the recent reply I got from customer service about an update on my file from a few days ago.
> 
> "You are currently on the Competition list. Your file is being reviewed for selection however we can not provide you with a time frame for this process.
> Please be patient as you will be informed if you have or have not made the selection and will be given further instructions at that point"
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time.


Hi Primus,

Not much I can add to the information you were given.  Your file is currently on the Competition List and if selected you will be notified.

Cheers


----------



## NotSoWiseKingSolomon

Hey Buck,
I just have a question.
From an email from my File Manager a while ago
"In looking over your file it is ready to be put on the competition list. We just need your transcripts that show us you graduated in order to do that. So in June once you are graduated just bring in proof and we will put your file on the competition list".
Does that mean I "passed" everything and that is the only thing left?
While I'm here, when would be the selection dates for DEO of CELE and NCSE offciers after I be put in the competition list(June 8 I graduate). 
Thanks so much.


----------



## Schwartzie55

Hi Buck...Quick question. I’m applying to ROTP -RMC next September. What is the difference or criteria for receiving an early offer vs being placed on the competition list ?
A friend of mine applied last October, his entire file was processed and completed in December and he received his offer to RMC AERE in early January. He also received his BMOQ and Enrollment dates and paperwork in late February. I’m in grade 11 and  he’s graduating grade 12. What causes an applicant to get such an early offer?
Thanks.


----------



## da1root

NotSoWiseKingSolomon said:
			
		

> Hey Buck,
> I just have a question.
> From an email from my File Manager a while ago
> "In looking over your file it is ready to be put on the competition list. We just need your transcripts that show us you graduated in order to do that. So in June once you are graduated just bring in proof and we will put your file on the competition list".
> Does that mean I "passed" everything and that is the only thing left?
> While I'm here, when would be the selection dates for DEO of CELE and NCSE offciers after I be put in the competition list(June 8 I graduate).
> Thanks so much.


Assuming that "In looking over your file it is ready to be put on the competition list." is a direct quote; yes you have "passed" everything in the process and once you provide your proof of graduation you will be put on the Competition List.

Selection Date Information: https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/125930.0.html



			
				Schwartzie55 said:
			
		

> Hi Buck...Quick question. I’m applying to ROTP -RMC next September. What is the difference or criteria for receiving an early offer vs being placed on the competition list ?
> A friend of mine applied last October, his entire file was processed and completed in December and he received his offer to RMC AERE in early January. He also received his BMOQ and Enrollment dates and paperwork in late February. I’m in grade 11 and  he’s graduating grade 12. What causes an applicant to get such an early offer?
> Thanks.


Your friend would have applied likely in September/October and not waited until January; also based on his marks up to date he would have been considered a strong applicant.  With RMC they have their own selection process on top of the "normal" recruiting process - when you apply you'll receive a link where you have to upload several documents including your grades.  Entrance into RMC is the only entry plan that looks at your GPA for enrollment.


----------



## Schwartzie55

Thanks for clarifying. I know his average was low 90’s and rest of his application went very well obviously!

Much appreciated.


----------



## Roger123

I was placed on the competition list in October 17. My medical and interview expired and I had to redo them. I have a few standard medical forms I need to get filled ( routine lab work). My question is whether I will remain on the competition list and be eligible for selection during this process? I understand these items will need to be completed before enrolled, but is it possible to be selected conditionally on whether I get the stamp of approval from the doctors in Ottawa, or do I have to get everything updated and then placed back on the list?


----------



## wnhan

Hi Roger123,

I was in the same situation as you since my interview, reliability status, and my medical examination had expired after the one year period. I had the same concern as you and it was explained to me by my local CFRC that I would remain on the competition list. Essentially, you are still qualified to be selected and if you accept the offer of employment, the offer would be legitimate upon the condition that you once again passed the reliability status check as well as your medical examination. I hope that my explanation was clear and that it provides you with some comfort knowing that you will not be temporarily removed from the competition list.


----------



## da1root

Roger123 said:
			
		

> I was placed on the competition list in October 17. My medical and interview expired and I had to redo them. I have a few standard medical forms I need to get filled ( routine lab work). My question is whether I will remain on the competition list and be eligible for selection during this process? I understand these items will need to be completed before enrolled, but is it possible to be selected conditionally on whether I get the stamp of approval from the doctors in Ottawa, or do I have to get everything updated and then placed back on the list?



Sorry missed this question.  You will remain on the Competition List during an med/int update; however you will not receive an offer until the updates are completed.  It is your best interest to keep your file up to date at all times.


----------



## Roger123

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Scoring for all occupations is based off of: (1) CFAT; (2) TSD; & (3) Your Interview
> Occupations requiring further testing (MP, MPO, NWO, PLT, ACSO, etc) takes the above scoring plus the score for the added testing into account.



Hi Buck. Is it possible to shed some light on the breakdown/importance of each component with regards to your overall score. For example, 60% based on Cfat, 20 % TSD, etc. How important is the ACS  and score received with regards to overall competitiveness, specifically for DEO aircrew trade applications.


----------



## da1root

Roger123 said:
			
		

> Hi Buck. Is it possible to shed some light on the breakdown/importance of each component with regards to your overall score. For example, 60% based on Cfat, 20 % TSD, etc. How important is the ACS  and score received with regards to overall competitiveness, specifically for DEO aircrew trade applications.



The weighting of the CFAT, TSD and your interview is considered protected information last I was informed and as such I cannot share that information.

All tests / interviews are important - do your best on everything, joining the CAF is a competitive process.  Come out and do your best, because if you don't there will be someone else who is giving it their all.


----------



## tfirx

Apologies if this is covered elsewhere but I could not find it though the search function or the in the Competition List superthread.

I have just been informed that I am on the Competition List and am looking for NESOp as a trade. NESOp is still showing as Now Hiring and has signing bonuses listed on the CAF website. Am I correct in assuming that this would mean that they would be taking all qualified applicants off the Competition List when they have the next selections?


----------



## runormal

tfirx said:
			
		

> Apologies if this is covered elsewhere but I could not find it though the search function or the in the Competition List superthread.
> 
> I have just been informed that I am on the Competition List and am looking for NESOp as a trade. NESOp is still showing as Now Hiring and has signing bonuses listed on the CAF website. Am I correct in assuming that this would mean that they would be taking all qualified applicants off the Competition List when they have the next selections?



Really depends on the specifics of the given competition list. Hypothetically, lets say that they have 20 spots. If you are rank 21/20 and everyone above you accepts their offer, then you won't get an offer. However, if 1 person declines then you would. Likewise, if you they have 20 spots and you rank 18/25 applicants, then you'd get an offer. 

I don't work in recruiting for the CF, but I work in HR at my day job. Given that the website says "in demand" and mention signing bonuses, then the odds are pretty good in your favour. However, the site may be out of date so as with every job that you apply to, until you get an offer in writing it's all hearsay. Someone may be able to provide specific information surrounding the NES OP occupation, but this is my $0.02 based on my own experience outside of the CAF and speaking to our reserve recruiter.


----------



## 211RadOp

To add to that, we will use runormal's example, if you are 20/20 today and someone else applies and is deemed more competitive then you (before you receive an offer) you will then drop to 21/20.  The list can change on a regular basis depending on number of applications that are processed.


----------



## tfirx

Thank you very much for the info. That's pretty much along the lines of what I expected but it's nice to know I'm likely correct in my assumptions.


----------



## da1root

The other thing to keep in mind, is if they sit down with the intention of picking 20 people off the Competition List, and there are 30 people there, 13 have scores that are comparable to the scores from last year and the look further back in the process and see people with scores higher than the remaining 17, they will wait for more individuals to make it to the Competition List.


----------



## tfirx

Thanks Buck. I was wondering how to reconcile the stories of guys that had been on the competition list for in demand NCM positions for long periods of time with the thought that the competition list would be cleared out for these potions every time. This makes perfect sense.


----------



## _Atwell

Is there any current recruiting staff that can look up my file and give me some information on what is going on, through my methods on file or here through private message..

I've called and left message at Cfrc calgary probably 10 times now regarding this with no avail and have sent out an email or two in the same timeframe. It's been a month and a half since last contact with my file manager saying I'd hopefully be clear for end of October...


----------



## garb811

_Atwell said:
			
		

> Is there any current recruiting staff that can look up my file and give me some information on what is going on, through my methods on file or here through private message..
> 
> I've called and left message at Cfrc calgary probably 10 times now regarding this with no avail and have sent out an email or two in the same timeframe. It's been a month and a half since last contact with my file manager saying I'd hopefully be clear for end of October...


Unfortunately, nobody is going to give you specifics about a file on this board, to do so would be unprofessional and unethical as there is no way to verify identities.


----------



## Prvt007Joy

Hello good peeps,
I know I’ll sound desperate lol but yeah ! My file got into selection process For AVN tech ! 
Last week I’ll called them in Winnipeg they said my file is up for merit list ! Should I get a call soon ? U know Christmas is coming as well ! Anyone knows how long it takes or any information will be helpful 
Thanks folks


----------



## _Atwell

garb811 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, nobody is going to give you specifics about a file on this board, to do so would be unprofessional and unethical as there is no way to verify identities.



Was one of the reasons why I had put in through my official methods on file.
I have already called 4 times this week and still cannot get ahold of anyone..  about to call again on my lunch break. 

Seems to be an on going issue at calgary, one of my mates who was trying to call just to accept a job offer it took him 20+ tries to even get ahold of someone.


----------



## DueFall

_Atwell said:
			
		

> Was one of the reasons why I had put in through my official methods on file.
> I have already called 4 times this week and still cannot get ahold of anyone..  about to call again on my lunch break.
> 
> Seems to be an on going issue at calgary, one of my mates who was trying to call just to accept a job offer it took him 20+ tries to even get ahold of someone.



Same issue with Victoria. Have been trying for a month to get through to the file manager. No such luck! E-mails, phone calls, no luck. Hurry up and wait!


----------



## dardt

Prvt007Joy said:
			
		

> Hello good peeps,
> I know I’ll sound desperate lol but yeah ! My file got into selection process For AVN tech !
> Last week I’ll called them in Winnipeg they said my file is up for merit list ! Should I get a call soon ? U know Christmas is coming as well ! Anyone knows how long it takes or any information will be helpful
> Thanks folks



Remember, a competition list is just that. Its a list from which they select and make offers, you are competing against people from all across the country for a limited number of positions. There is no guarantee that you will ever be offered a position, and there are many variables that impact one's competitiveness. Generally, selections are held on a regular basis for most occupations. Be patient, ensure you keep regular contact (once a month) and just hope for the best. There isn't really anything else you can do to help your file once you are on the competition list.


----------



## da1root

If you're trying to get ahold of your CFRC without any success please reach out to the CFRG Customer Service Team.
Include as many details as you can in your email to identify who you are (name, DOB, email, Alpha Number, address) - so that they can reach out to the CFRC to get in touch with you.
Keep in mind that CFRG/CFRC started Holidays this past Friday and some individuals are not back to work until 14-January-2019.

CFRG Customer Service: STG-CFRG-CustomerSvc@forces.gc.ca


----------



## TNTC0626

Hello,

My file is on medical hold pending a decision from the Regional Medical Officer in Ottawa regarding the FDL's and medical review. 

Could someone please tell me what "FDL" stands for?

Thanks.


----------



## da1root

"FDL" is not an official CAF abbreviation; I'd ask your Recruiting Centre what "FDL" means to them.


----------



## Braydondinis

TNTC0626 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> My file is on medical hold pending a decision from the Regional Medical Officer in Ottawa regarding the FDL's and medical review.
> 
> Could someone please tell me what "FDL" stands for?
> 
> Thanks.



I don't know what it stands for but it's the form you get that you have to bring to your doctor for them to fill out if something is in question.


----------



## da1root

Braydondinis said:
			
		

> I don't know what it stands for but it's the form you get that you have to bring to your doctor for them to fill out if something is in question.



I asked around today; it stands for "Family Doctor Letter"; not an approved acronym and not all CFRC's use it, but apparently some do.


----------



## crlemesur

How long does it usually take to get on the competition list once you complete your medical and interview assuming there are no further complications with your file and application?


----------



## da1root

It varies - before you're placed on the competition list your security check needs to come back, the RMO may need to review your medical. And your file may not move forward while the CAF is processing other "more pertinent" files.  When I say more pertinent this is based on the needs of the CAF and not a reflection on your file.  For 2 weeks in April the CAF ran a Medical Officer campaign that saw an additional 350 applications filed in less than 5 days; those files were (and currently are) a priority.  Based on the timeline you have in your signature block you will likely be placed on the CL shortly.


----------



## DEJ

OS_03 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton (transferred from Montreal)
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry Plan: ROTP - RMC
> 
> Trade choice 1: Const. eng. officer (offered)
> Trade choice 2: ENGR
> 
> Application date: 2018-oct-10
> First contact:  2018-oct-10
> CFAT : 2018-nov-30
> Medical Exam : 2019-jan-22
> Interview : 2019-jan-25
> 
> Med Approved: 2019-mar
> Background Check: 2019-apr-12
> Competition listed: 2019-apr-12
> 
> Position offered: 2019-mai-13
> Swear in: 2019-June-28
> BMOQ: 2019-July-5




Congrats OS_03
I have a question for you.
How did you find out when you were competition listed?
Did you ask directly your recruiting file manager? Or did they keep you updated?


----------



## Jesdeleau

Why did someone with a lower score get chosen over me? (Applying as a DEO)

Back Story: I have done and passed everything (CFAT, Interview, Medical and Background). I also have the highest score for the trade I applied for. He said that I am not yet included in the merit list but for the next selection date, I would be most likely offered a job. I am just so confused because I thought they choose people from the competition list. How would I be offered a job if I were not in the list? They selected people last week and they selected someone who had a score lower than mine! I brushed it off and thought that it was probably because my background check was still processing (not sure when they finished). However, there might be a chance that they did not choose me because they have not included me in the merit list...?

How exactly do they choose people to be included in the merit list? The recruiter could not give me a concrete answer and he said that only time could tell and that he/she got chosen because “we were not in the same race.” I’m a bit puzzled. I didn’t want to annoy the recruiter with my questions. I have always thought that once you score high and pass everything else, you would be automatically merit listed. 

P.S. I’m planning on emailing them but I do not want the same recruiter to reply because he knows me now. What are the odds that he would read my email?

Any answer will be very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## SpruceMoose330

DEJ said:
			
		

> Congrats OS_03
> I have a question for you.
> How did you find out when you were competition listed?
> Did you ask directly your recruiting file manager? Or did they keep you updated?



Hey,

Your question inspired me to reach out to a recruiter to see if I could get some information on this. 

Turns out I'm on the competition list... They did not contact me, however the recruiter did say that when they're ready to send me an offer I will receive an email. 

I suggest you reach out to your recruiter to check your status, I have a feeling you will not be contacted unless they either need more information or they have an offer for you.

Good luck!


----------



## da1root

jessi said:
			
		

> Why did someone with a lower score get chosen over me? (Applying as a DEO)
> 
> Back Story: I have done and passed everything (CFAT, Interview, Medical and Background). I also have the highest score for the trade I applied for. He said that I am not yet included in the merit list but for the next selection date, I would be most likely offered a job. I am just so confused because I thought they choose people from the competition list. How would I be offered a job if I were not in the list? They selected people last week and they selected someone who had a score lower than mine! I brushed it off and thought that it was probably because my background check was still processing (not sure when they finished). However, there might be a chance that they did not choose me because they have not included me in the merit list...?
> 
> How exactly do they choose people to be included in the merit list? The recruiter could not give me a concrete answer and he said that only time could tell and that he/she got chosen because “we were not in the same race.” I’m a bit puzzled. I didn’t want to annoy the recruiter with my questions. I have always thought that once you score high and pass everything else, you would be automatically merit listed.
> 
> P.S. I’m planning on emailing them but I do not want the same recruiter to reply because he knows me now. What are the odds that he would read my email?
> 
> Any answer will be very much appreciated. Thank you.



Without knowing the exact specifics of your file it's hard to make a 100% accurate statement.  But knowing the CFRIMS (Recruiting System); I know there's a "Ready for Competition List" bin and a "Competition List" bin; from the sounds of it you were in the "Ready for Competition List" - although to some this would lead you to believe that you'll be on the next selection boards this isn't always the case - it can take several days/weeks to move from one area to the next in the system.  This is because your file is being double checked for accuracy; also in some cases there are ample files on the "competition list" for a selection to occur.  From the sounds of your explanation your file was still in processing.

By the way; how do know someone with a lower score got selected while you were waiting to be moved to the competition list?


----------



## Jesdeleau

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> By the way; how do know someone with a lower score got selected while you were waiting to be moved to the competition list?



It was a slip of a tongue on the recruiter's part. He was kinda surprised when he saw it. 

Thank you for shedding light to my questions. I appreciate it a lot. Although, I’m nervous that I might not be able to make it this year.


----------



## MtlCitizen

Hello 
I'm in the comepetition list for almost 3 weeks. knowing that i choose an in demand trade. my questions are . what's the maximum wait time in the competition list ? and could the FAC never select me even if I'm in the competition list ?
Thanks a lot


----------



## da1root

MtlCitizen said:
			
		

> Hello
> I'm in the comepetition list for almost 3 weeks. knowing that i choose an in demand trade. my questions are . what's the maximum wait time in the competition list ? and could the FAC never select me even if I'm in the competition list ?
> Thanks a lot



There is no minimum or maximum wait time.  Your Recruiting Centre isn't in charge of selecting you - selections are made on a national level.  
Depending on where you sit on the competition list vice how many spots are remaining, and how many spots are open for basic training depends on whether you will get selected.


----------

